# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Карана-деха

## Ямуна Дживана дас

> Другое дело, что в тонком теле есть разные подструктуры (карана-деха - подсознание, манас - ум с его функциями, буддхи - разум с пятью функциями, аханкара - ложное эго), но это именно разные функции тонкого тела, а не отдельные тела.


Поясните, пожалуйста, насчет "карана-деха".

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Карана-деха (букв."причинное тело") - это подсознание или глубинные анналы памяти, прошлого опыта и скрытых желаний. То есть, это та часть нашего сознания, которую мы сами не осознаем до поры до времени. В психологии есть такое понятие как "актуальное сознание" - это наше видимое. поверхностное сознание. Это то, что мы знаем о себе сейчас и то, что мы осознаем. Подсознание - это подвал сознания, который мы не осознаем. Дело в том, что карма существует на четырех уровнях проявленности: биджа (семя желания, которое мы пока не осознаем), кута (тенденция или стремление к чему-то - более проявленная фаза желания), пхалон-мукхам (действия по осуществлению желаний), пхала (плод осуществленного желания). Первые две фазы (кута и биджа) - это то, что находится в подсознании, то есть, неосознанные или полу-осознанные желания. Это когда человек сам еще не знает, чего он захочет завтра или через год, т.к. семена этих желаний лежат очень глубоко в карана-дехе. Когда семя желания под влиянием времени и соответсвующего астрологичнского периода и транзита начинает прорастать, оно становится очевидным нам, т.к. переходит из подсознания в актуальное сознание. И тогда мы начинаем осуществлять это желание. Обо всем этом я более подробно рассказывал в семинаре "Психология обусловленной души" в 2008. Можете найти его и послушать.

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

Спасибо большое за развернутый ответ. Меня больше интересует не сам механизм, а как сказанное вами увязывается в стандартную схему тонкого тела, данного в писаних (ум, разум и эго): 1) К какому из этих элементов вы относите "карана-деха", 2) На каком основании?

Всех благ.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Спасибо большое за развернутый ответ. Меня больше интересует не сам механизм, а как сказанное вами увязывается в стандартную схему тонкого тела, данного в писаних (ум, разум и эго): 1) К какому из этих элементов вы относите "карана-деха", 2) На каком основании?
> 
> Всех благ.


Ум, разум и эго - это элементы тонкого тела. А карана-деха - это не элемент тонкого тела, а архив того-же ума, который мы не осознаем. Этот архив наполнен биджами (семенами) различных желаний, которые постепенно становятся осознанными. Основание? Последняя книга Сухотры Махараджа "Vedanta Psychology" 2009.

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> А карана-деха - это не элемент тонкого тела, а архив того-же ума, который мы не осознаем. Этот архив наполнен биджами (семенами) различных желаний, которые постепенно становятся осознанными.


Из чего состоит этот архив, из какой шакти, если он не является частью грубого и тонкого тел, как вы говорите?




> Последняя книга Сухотры Махараджа "Vedanta Psychology" 2009.


В данной работе есть какие-либо ссылки на общепризнанные в нашей религиозной среде писания, такие как Веды, Упанишады, Пураны, подтверждающие наличие "карана-деха" как такового?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Карана-деха (насколько я понимаю) это подсознательная часть элемента ума. Книги этой сейчас под рукой нет, но помню, что он ссылается на труды Рамануджа Ачарьи, называя его первым психологом в вайшнавской традиции. Термин карана-деха так же употребляет Бхакти-вигйана Махарадж в каком-то семинаре по психологии. 
Я постораюсь найти эту книгу, т.к. мне самому интересно разобраться с происхождением этого термина. Она где-то дома, но после переезда еще не все книги разобрал и пока не могу найти.

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

Погуглил. Еще Саи Баба ссылается. Много кто ссылается. Хотелось бы всё-таки ссылку на шастры вайшнавов, а не чье-то личное мнение, пусть даже и Рамануджачарьи или уважаемых махараджей. 

Спасибо за терпение.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Поясните, пожалуйста, насчет "карана-деха".


Вот что еще нашел в этой книге про карана-деху:

Цитаты о причинном теле (карана-деха) из книги Сухотры Махараджа «Vedanta Psychology» (India's Ancient Wisdom of The Mind) Bhaktivedanta Academy, Mayapur 2007, Стр. 101-107




> Карана-деха – это тончайшее материальное воплощение души. Те дживы, которые находятся на муни-локе и чьим единственным покрытием является карана-деха, не заняты физической и ментальной деятельностью . Они пребывают в состоянии транса.
> Но это не значит, что карана-деха полностью чиста, подобно сиддха-дехе - трансцендентному телу, проявленному в духовном мире для любовного служения Господу.  Материальные желания подобно семенам находятся в карана-дехе. Чтобы эти желания проросли и оформились, нужны линга-шарира (тонкое тело) и стхула-шарира (физическое тело).  Во время творения Господь Брахма перемещает семена живых существ  и их кармические желания из своего собственного причинного тела и размещает их в тех регионах вселенной, где активно действуют линга и стхула-шарира. В этих регионах дживы способны осуществить свои желания, по меньшей мере, на тонком уровне. На Джана-локе, Тапо-локе и Сатья-локе контакт с грубыми объектами чувств не имеет места. На нашем уровне воплощенных человеческих существ желания исходят из карана-дехи и принимают конкретные формы в уме, и позже осуществляются через физическое тело.  Проникновение материального желания из причинного тела в ум называется васана. 
> Беспокойство ума является плодородной почвой, на которой семена желаний, заключенные внутри карана-дехи, развиваются в идеи чувственного наслаждения, которые расцветают в линга-шарире. 
> В «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» Шрила Рупа Госвами дал глубокое объяснение того, как греховные желания всплывают в уме; какие реакции вызывают такие желания и как преданное служение избавляет нас и от этих желаний и от реакций. Его Святейшество Дханурдхара Махарадж прекрасно растолковал и обобщил объяснения Рупы Госвами в своей книге «Волны преданности». Рупа Госвами не использует там термин васана, но пользуется термином биджа (семя греховного желания), которое имеет то же самое значение. Биджа вырастает из Авидьи. Авидья – это изначальное невежество, которое полностью покрывает душу в виде карана-дехи (причинного тела).


Из всего этого следует, что карана-деха является тонким хранилищем наших материальных желаний или формой невежества души, отвернувшейся от Кришны (А-видья - не вижу Кришну). Формально карана-деха даже предшествует тонкому телу (линга-шарира), но тесно связано с ним, т.к. из карана-дехи наши неосознанные желания переходят в ум (тонкое тело), оформляются там и переходят в фазу осуществления через физическое тело. 

Поэтому вполне можно сказать, что карана-деха – это подсознание в современном понимании этого термина. Иначе говоря – это невидимый прообраз или предшественник тонкого тела. Еще можно сказать, что это стадия оскверненного сознания, из которого и рождается тонкое тело. 

Еще Сухотра Махарадж там пишет, что Махавишну, находящийся в Карана-синдху (причинном океане) является источником нашего причинного тела (карана-деха). Гарбходакашаи Вишну является источником нашего тонкого тела, а Кширодакашаи Вишну (Параматма) награждает нас физическим телом. Махавишну там еще называется термином Тамаси (спящий), что является причиной глобально сна забвения, в которое погружены все живые существа в этом мире. Итак, Махавишну, как источник материальных миров является источником карана-дехи. То есть, получается, что карана-деха – это тонкое промежуточное состояние между душой и тонким телом. 
Происхождение самого термина (карана-деха) со ссылкой на вайшнавские шастры я пока не установил.

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> Карана-деха – это тончайшее материальное воплощение души. Те дживы, которые находятся на муни-локе и чьим единственным покрытием является карана-деха, не заняты физической и ментальной деятельностью . Они пребывают в состоянии транса.
> Но это не значит, что карана-деха полностью чиста, подобно сиддха-дехе - трансцендентному телу, проявленному в духовном мире для любовного служения Господу. Материальные желания подобно семенам находятся в карана-дехе. Чтобы эти желания проросли и оформились, нужны линга-шарира (тонкое тело) и стхула-шарира (физическое тело). Во время творения Господь Брахма перемещает семена живых существ и их кармические желания из своего собственного причинного тела и размещает их в тех регионах вселенной, где активно действуют линга и стхула-шарира. В этих регионах дживы способны осуществить свои желания, по меньшей мере, на тонком уровне. На Джана-локе, Тапо-локе и Сатья-локе контакт с грубыми объектами чувств не имеет места. На нашем уровне воплощенных человеческих существ желания исходят из карана-дехи и принимают конкретные формы в уме, и позже осуществляются через физическое тело.


Извините, но это не имеет отношения к Вайшнавизму, так как не ссылается на шастры вообще.




> Проникновение материального желания из причинного тела в ум называется васана. В «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» Шрила Рупа Госвами дал глубокое объяснение того, как греховные желания всплывают в уме; какие реакции вызывают такие желания и как преданное служение избавляет нас и от этих желаний и от реакций. Его Святейшество Дханурдхара Махарадж прекрасно растолковал и обобщил объяснения Рупы Госвами в своей книге «Волны преданности».* Рупа Госвами не использует там термин васана, но пользуется термином биджа (семя греховного желания), которое имеет то же самое значение*. Биджа вырастает из Авидьи. Авидья – это изначальное невежество, которое полностью покрывает душу в виде карана-дехи (причинного тела).


1) Не совсем понятен отсыл к Рупа Госвами. Насколько я успел разобраться, термин "васана" - это не тоже самое, что и "биджа".

*Васана* - это впечатления, хранящиеся в уме: 




> 'Vāsanā' (Devanagari: वासना): the impressions remaining in the mind, the present consciousness of past (life) perceptions, knowledge derived from memory should not be conflated with 'vasana' (Devanagari: वसन): cloth, clothes, dress, garment, apparel, attire, dwelling or abiding. The near homonym though mutually inform and they are from the same Indo-European linguistic root and they share a common theme of 'dwelling' or 'abiding'.





> Vāsanā (Sanskrit; Devanagari: वासना) may be non-technically rendered into English with the following semantic field: past impressions, impressions formed; the impression of anything in the mind, the present consciousness formed from past perceptions, knowledge derived from memory; thinking of, longing for, expectation, desire, inclination.


В Шримад Бхагаватам 5.11.5 Содержится упоминание термина "васана", что переводится Шрилой Прабхупадой как "наделенный множеством желаний", то есть речь идет не о семенах желаний, а об укоренившихся склонностях живого существа, находящихся в тонком теле ума. 

"Васаны часто считаются обычными желаниями, но на самом деле представляют собой привычные, устоявшиеся желания, то есть основные склонности характера." 

*Биджа* - это  семя в разных значения этого слова, как, например, говорит Кришна о Себе в Бхагават-гите (14.4) как об источнике (биджа-прадах) всех живых существ этого материального мира.


2) Использование "васана" в качестве технического термина не совсем характерно для вайшнавских традиций. В буддистких учениях и учениях Адвайта Веданты этот термин более разработан и детализирован в соответствии с *их* философией и в_и_дением мира.

Википедия: Vāsanā (Sanskrit; Devanagari: वासना) is a technical term in Dharmic Traditions, particularly Buddhist philosophy and Advaita Vedanta and developed in dialogue. The term is particularly involved with the philosophy of mind and the flow of awareness and consciousness, which in Buddhadharma in English has come to be known as the Mindstream doctrine.




> Из всего этого следует, что карана-деха является тонким хранилищем наших материальных желаний или формой невежества души, отвернувшейся от Кришны (А-видья - не вижу Кришну). Формально карана-деха даже предшествует тонкому телу (линга-шарира), но тесно связано с ним, т.к. из карана-дехи наши неосознанные желания переходят в ум (тонкое тело), оформляются там и переходят в фазу осуществления через физическое тело. 
> 
> Поэтому вполне можно сказать, что карана-деха – это подсознание в современном понимании этого термина. Иначе говоря – это невидимый прообраз или предшественник тонкого тела. Еще можно сказать, что это стадия оскверненного сознания, из которого и рождается тонкое тело. 
> 
> Еще Сухотра Махарадж там пишет, что Махавишну, находящийся в Карана-синдху (причинном океане) является источником нашего причинного тела (карана-деха). Гарбходакашаи Вишну является источником нашего тонкого тела, а Кширодакашаи Вишну (Параматма) награждает нас физическим телом. Махавишну там еще называется термином Тамаси (спящий), что является причиной глобально сна забвения, в которое погружены все живые существа в этом мире. Итак, Махавишну, как источник материальных миров является источником карана-дехи. То есть, получается, что карана-деха – это тонкое промежуточное состояние между душой и тонким телом. 
> Происхождение самого термина (карана-деха) со ссылкой на вайшнавские шастры я пока не установил.


Занимательное чтение.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Вы просили информацию по карана-дехе. Все, что я нашел, выложил здесь. Рупа Госами использует термин биджа в значении васана. Так сказано в книге. Все вопросы к автору. Я в данном случае переводчик.

----------


## Тиртха Павана дас

> Извините, но это не имеет отношения к Вайшнавизму, так как не ссылается на шастры вообще.


Просто замечание со стороны. Я бы не делал заключения "Нет ссылки на шастры" значит "Не относится к вайшнавизму".
Я сейчас прохожу обучение в Майяпурской гурукуле Бхакти Видья Пурна Махараджа и мы занимаемся по книгам Сухотры Махараджа. Он обычно не указывает ссылок на шастры, хоть и берет материал из них.
(Я это пишу не к вопросу о карана-дехе, меня в данном случае этот вопрос волнует мало, а чтобы указать, что вообще говоря Вы говорите, что философия одного из возвышенных преданных не имеет отношения к вайшнавизму лишь на основании того, что в том пособии не указано ссылки на источник, что в каком-то смысле является оскорблением)

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> Вы просили информацию по карана-дехе. Все, что я нашел, выложил здесь. Рупа Госами использует термин биджа в значении васана. Так сказано в книге. Все вопросы к автору. Я в данном случае переводчик.


Я не просил информацию а "карана-дехе", я просил информацию о соответствии ваших утверждений Вайшнавским писаниям.

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> вообще говоря Вы говорите, что философия одного из возвышенных преданных не имеет отношения к вайшнавизму лишь на основании того, что в том пособии не указано ссылки на источник, что в каком-то смысле является оскорблением


Видимо, я не совсем учел аудиторию, посещающую данный форум. Насколько мне известно, в филосовских дебатах вашнавов главным аргументом является ссылка на писания, а вот второстепенным аргументом, который может быть принят во внимание, может являться положение данного вайшнава в среде других вайшнавов ("возвышенный преданный") или же статус этого вайшнава в обществе ("саньяси"). 

Со всем уважением ко всем собравшимся и упомянутым вайшнавам и их последователям.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Я не просил информацию а "карана-дехе", я просил информацию о соответствии ваших утверждений Вайшнавским писаниям.


Странно. Мне показалось, что вы именно это просили, судя по вашему первому обращению ко мне.




> Сообщение от Ямуна Дживана дас  
> Поясните, пожалуйста, насчет "карана-деха".

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Насколько мне известно, в филосовских дебатах вашнавов главным аргументом является ссылка на писания, а вот второстепенным аргументом, который может быть принят во внимание, может являться положение данного вайшнава в среде других вайшнавов ("возвышенный преданный") или же статус этого вайшнава в обществе ("саньяси").


Аргументы бывают в спорах. В данном случае спора нет. Вы спросили про карана-деху и я привел вам фрагмент перевода из книги. Где здесь спор? 
Если вы говорите, что карана-дехи нет, т.к. она не упоминается в наших шастрах, а я говорю, что есть, вот тогда начинается спор и требуются аргументы.

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> Аргументы бывают в спорах.


Аргументы бывают не только в обычных спорах, но и в философских _дебатах_ на форумах определенной направленности, например в собраниях вайшнавов, собраниях представителей разных школ и так далее.




> Аргумент в логике — утверждение (посылка) или группа утверждений (посылок), приводимые в подтверждение другого утверждения (заключения).

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> Аргументы бывают в спорах. В данном случае спора нет. Вы спросили про карана-деху и я привел вам фрагмент перевода из книги. Где здесь спор? 
> Если вы говорите, что карана-дехи нет, т.к. она не упоминается в наших шастрах, а я говорю, что есть, вот тогда начинается спор и требуются аргументы.


Я не глубокий знаток сиддханты Вайшнавов. Не могли бы развеять мои сомнения в наличии "карана-дехи" на основе писаний Гаудия-вайшнавов с конкретными цитатами из шастр (в строгом соответствии с правилами форума, п. 2.1)?

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> Странно. Мне показалось, что вы именно это просили, судя по вашему первому обращению ко мне.


Видимо, вы меня неправильно поняли. Придя на вайшнавский форум в раздел Философия, я расчитывал услышать ответ в разрезе вайшнавской сиддханты, о чем свидетельствует мой последующий пост:




> В данной работе есть какие-либо ссылки на общепризнанные в нашей религиозной среде писания, такие как Веды, Упанишады, Пураны, подтверждающие наличие "карана-деха" как такового?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Вайшнавская сиддханта так же не рассматривает космос во всех подробностях. Шримад-бхагаватам в 5-й песне лишь очень коротко дает описание вселенной. Можем мы на этом основании составить подробнейшую картину космоса? Конечно нет. Именно поэтому Шрила Прабхупада просил найти пандитов из Южной Индии, которые могли бы предоставить подробную схему. Вайшнавские шастры в основном говорят о Кришне и процессе преданного служения, а не о технических деталях устройства космоса или человека. Какие-нибудь Йога-сутры могут описывать тонкие каналы в теле человека, а в вайшнавских писаниях этого нет, т.к. это не особо интересная тема для вайшнавов. Но значит ли это, что этих каналов в теле человека действительно нет? Вы понимаете о чем я? Вы сами уцепились за невайшнавскую тему (карана-деха), а теперь хотите, чтобы я подтвердил ее наличие на основе вайшнавских писаний. Это странно. Вы не можете в литературе по психологии обнаружить деталей по анатомии и наоборот. Но неужели это значит, что чего-то нет, если об этом не сказано в какой-то специфической литературе? Вполне возможно, что где-то в Упанишадах или где-то еще говорится о карана-дехе, но у меня нет этих книг. Я сослался на то, что у меня было. Других источников  в данный момент у меня нет. Если для вас это повод заподозрить меня в отклонении от вайшнавской сиддханты, это ваше право. Но для того, чтобы убедиться в том, что этого понятия точно нет в Ведах (пусть даже и не в вайшнавских писаниях) вам придется перелопатить ВСЕ доступные книги. У меня почему-то есть уверенность, что источники, на которые я сослался, делали свои утверждения на основе Вед. У вас есть сомнения. Я не знаю, чем вам помочь. Попробую спросить у Бхану Свами. Он большой знаток шастр. Может он даст какую-нибудь ссылку.

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

Мне понятна ваша позиция. К сожалению, я не могу принять ее как правильную по следующим причинам:




> Вайшнавская сиддханта так же не рассматривает космос во всех подробностях. Шримад-бхагаватам в 5-й песне лишь очень коротко дает описание вселенной. Можем мы на этом основании составить подробнейшую картину космоса? Конечно нет. Именно поэтому Шрила Прабхупада просил найти пандитов из Южной Индии, которые могли бы предоставить подробную схему. Вайшнавские шастры в основном говорят о Кришне и процессе преданного служения, а не о технических деталях устройства космоса или человека.


Шрила Прабхупада просил своих последователей найти пандитов, которые бы подтвердили то, что уже написано в Шримад Бхагаватам, разъяснили бы то, что уже написано, более простым языком с точки зрения логики и современного здравого смысла. Шрила Прабхупада не просил учеников найти пандитов, которые бы внедряли новые термины, которые, возможно, заимствованы из других духовно-философских школ (буддизм, адвайта-веданта и пр.). 




> Какие-нибудь Йога-сутры могут описывать тонкие каналы в теле человека, а в вайшнавских писаниях этого нет, т.к. это не особо интересная тема для вайшнавов. Но значит ли это, что этих каналов в теле человека действительно нет? Вы понимаете о чем я?


Йога-сутры не относятся к категории вайшнавских писаний. Я считаю, что более уместно на вайшнавском форуме определенной филосовско-религиозной школы (Гаудии ИСККОН) приводить примеры из вайшнавских писаний.




> Вы сами уцепились за невайшнавскую тему (карана-деха), а теперь хотите, чтобы я подтвердил ее наличие на основе вайшнавских писаний. Это странно.


Наверное, я опрометчиво посчитал, что раз вы ссылаетесь на гуру ИСККОН как на источник, то данный гуру мог бы предоставить какие-либо аргументы (ссылки из вайшнавских шастр) для обоснования того, что кажется мне искажением вайшнавской сиддханты. Еще раз повторю, что я считаю внедрение некоего термина, не упоминаемого в шастрах вайшнавов, а также внедрение некоей философской концепции, безусловно стоящей за этим термином, достаточно сомнительным и опасным делом, если не приводятся цитаты из вайшнавских писаний. Очень жаль, что ни вы, ни уважаемый гуру Сухотра Свами не имеете возможности рассеять мои сомнения.




> Вы не можете в литературе по психологии обнаружить деталей по анатомии и наоборот. Но неужели это значит, что чего-то нет, если об этом не сказано в какой-то специфической литературе?


Я полагаю, что на данном форуме все концепции обсуждаются в свете учения Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупады, а не психологии или иной мирской дисциплины. В учении Прабхупады сказано, что тонкое тело человека состоит из ума, разума и эго. Параматма дает память, знание и забвение. Есть также джива-атма и грубое материальное тело. Ни о каком дополнительном элементе ("карана-деха") речь не идет.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Похоже, что вы не уловили аналогии, которую я привел. Вайшнавские писания не являются литературой по космологии и потому описание космоса у нас дано не так подробно, как в "сурья-сиддханте" или "сиддханта-широмани", которые более подробно описывают космос, чем Шримад-Бхагаватам. Если в вайшнавской литературе не говорится о периодической таблице Меделеева, законе Ленца или правиле буравчика, это вовсе не значит, что этих элементов и законов нет. Это просто не тема вайшнавской литературы. Так же вайшнавы не погружаются в дебри психологии и потому о том же самом тонком теле мало что знают. Но кто-то может знать об этом больше из других источников. 
Подождем ответа Бхану Свами. Возможно он даст какую-нибудь ссылку на этот термин.

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> Вайшнавские писания не являются литературой по космологии и потому описание космоса у нас дано не так подробно, как в "сурья-сиддханте" или "сиддханта-широмани", которые более подробно описывают космос, чем Шримад-Бхагаватам.


А я считаю, что я прав, так как вы в своем сообщении, которое, собственно и привлекло мое внимание, ссылались именно на Веды, которые признаются вайшнавами:




> Вы пришли сюда учить, а не учиться и в этом проблема. "Известно, что у человека...7 тел". Это вы эзотерики всякой начитались? В Ведах этого нет. У человека три основные структуры: физическое тело (Стхула-шарира), Тонкое тело (Линга-шарира) и сама душа (Атма). Другое дело, что в тонком теле есть разные подструктуры (карана-деха - подсознание, манас - ум с его функциями, буддхи - разум с пятью функциями, аханкара - ложное эго), но это именно разные функции тонкого тела, а не отдельные тела. Поэтому вся ваша арифметика в связи с умножением 7-ми тел на две руки никуда не годится. Вы просто не хотите принять идею о том, что у более тонких и высокоорганизованных тел могут быть более высокие возможности изменения. К счастью, не все можно вставить в строгие рамки математических расчетов.


Если же вы ссылались не на Веды (Риг, Сама, Атхарва или Яджур), то чем тогда ваша позиция более аргументирована по сравнению с вашим оппонентом в данной теме, считающим руки по количеству тел?! Вы добавляете элемент, начитавшись своих книг. Ваш оппонент начитался других книг.

----------


## Тиртха Павана дас

Уже поздно, поэтому я напишу кратко свое понимание. Из Чатур-вьюхи появляются 4 элемента - ум, разум, ложное эго и читта. В частности из Васудева появляется читта, это есть в вайшнавской литературе. Так же Господь Чайтанья говорил "чето-дарпана-марджанам", указывая на читту. Так же Господь Капила в ШБ говорит не только об уме, разуме и ложном эго, но еще и об элементе, называющемся - обусловленное сознание. Оно же и есть читта.
По функциям читта и карана-деха (по описанию выше) являются идентичными на сколько я могу понять. Поэтому в вайшнавской литературе об этой концепции упоминается. Относительно происхождения термина "карана-деха" я не знаю, но уверен, что он так же применяется. Мне не хочется беспокоить знатоков шастр ради этого вопроса, но при случае я спрошу.
У меня к вам встречный вопрос. Когда йог погружается в безличный Брахман, что у него остается? И главное - что заставляет его вернуться к материальной деятельности, и что определяет - к какой деятельности?  :smilies:  Очевидно, это не ум, не разум и не ложное эго. Соответственно, что?  :smilies:  Отсюда можно увидеть действие карана-дехи.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Чето и себе захотелось написать чего. Знаете, накатит иногда такое желание)))... Значит, 




> 2) Использование "васана" в качестве технического термина не совсем характерно для вайшнавских традиций.


Да все этот термин активно пользуют, и вайшнавы в т.ч. Вон я наугад открыл Говиндабхашью - третью часть - дак там васана на васане сидит и и васаной погоняет. 



> найти пандитов, которые бы внедряли новые термины, которые, возможно, заимствованы из других духовно-философских школ


А что тут такого - заимствовать термины? Нравится слово - бери, какая разница кто там как еще его использует. Термины не пахнут. Термины не "застолблены" за кем-то одним (c). На службу Кришне можно поставить любой термин. Всякий термин изначально имеет вайшнавское значение; беря у каких-то майавади, мы просто восстанавливаем историческую справедливость. 
...Так уж вышло, что Гаудия-вайшнавы оформились в сампрадаю довольно поздновато, когда уже существовали-устоялись друге даршаны со своими терминологиями. И я нахожу очень разумным, что первые идеологи не стали массово изобретать свои термины (дабы непременно отличиться чем-то от других, хе), а спокойно пользовались уже существующими. 
______________________




> Насколько я успел разобраться, термин "васана" - это не тоже самое, что и "биджа".


насколько я успел разобраться, всё правильно Рупа Госвами использует, васану вполне можно назвать семенем желаний. "Устоявшиеся желания, то есть основные склонности характера" - это и есть биджа желаний. 
Биджа - нечто в потенциальном, предельно ужатом состоянии (нарп., девиз, согласно которому живут, проводят свои действия). Васана - по сути дела и есть биджа тонкого тела, весь нажитый опыт в предельно ужатом виде, своего рода шаблон, исходник и ассемблер, по который и монтирует то или иное умонастроение (цитат-подтверждений из шастр желаете?). 




> Не могли бы развеять мои сомнения в наличии "карана-дехи" на основе писаний Гаудия-вайшнавов с конкретными цитатами из шастр





> ссылки на общепризнанные в нашей религиозной среде писания, такие как Веды, Упанишады, Пураны, подтверждающие наличие "карана-деха" как такового?


Сейчас просмотрел Говинда-бхашью и три первые сандарбхи Дживы Госвами - там _kAraNa-deha_ нет. Но:  
1. это еще не значит, что вайшнавы не пользуются таким словом. Знаете, один человек предпочитает одни термины, другой другие; это дело вкуса. Напр., в БГ ни разу не встречается слово Ananda, там только sukha. Не будем же мы говорить  теперь, что Кришна не признает термин "ананда"? 
2. это не значит, что вайшнавы не признают сущетвование каранадехи как таковой. Они просто предпочитают называть, именуют ее иначе (напр., citta). 
3. цитата из.. может и не супервайшнавской, но все же вполне авторитетной упанишады - Вараха-уп. (1.6). В первой главе производитс своего рода подсчет таттв; в частости, пишут, что тел - три вида: 
_deha-trayaM sthUla-sUkSma-kAraNAni_ троетелье - грубое, тонкое и причинное (_kAraNa-_).
_____________________



> По функциям читта и карана-деха (по описанию выше) являются идентичными на сколько я могу понять.


 :buket:  :dandavat:

----------


## Тиртха Павана дас

Спасибо за описание, прабху.

Вчера не сообразил один простой момент. Когда душа попадает в Причинный океан, она уже обусловлена. Но тонкого тела у нее еще нет. Потом только она попадает во вселенную, где у нее образуется тонкое тело. После этого, в конце жизни Брахмы, тонкое тело снова разрушается, и она возвращается в Причинный океан. И потом попадает в новую вселенную. Причем ее новое положение связано с желаниями, которые остались из ее жизни в прошлой вселенной. Так же при реинкарнации души из одной вселенной в другую - тонкое тело не переносится, а желания и обусловленность - переносятся. И то же самое с имперсоналистом, сливающимся с Брахманом - обусловленность и семена желаний в нем остаются, и именно они заставляют его упать назад в материю. Остается вопрос - что обуславливает душу и сохраняет ее желания, когда она находится в Причинном океане? Не ум, не разум, поскольку их нет. Не ложное эго, поскольку оно не записывает желания и не имеет активного элемента, заставляющего дживу упасть из Брахмана. Вы не сможете объяснить это как-либо еще, кроме того, что я вам сейчас предложу - элемент под названием "обусловленное сознание" из описания Господа Капилы относительно 26 начал творения в ШБ. Именно оно выполняет эти функции. Другое название ему - причинное тело. Почему причинное? Потому что это тело, которое сохраняет в Причинном океане. Так же как тонкое тело сохраняется в тонких энергиях, и потому зовется тонким, хотя в ШБ "не часто" встретишь слова "тонкое тело". И потому если у вас нет проблем со словами "тонкое тело", то не должно быть проблем и с карана-дехой.
Другие две ссылки на шастры я вам уже давал - "чето-дарпана-марджанам" (где чето есть читта), и так же Чатур-вьюха, где помимо ума, разум и эго есть то же самое обсуловленное сознание, называющееся читта, и появляющееся из Васудева. Про читту и карана-деху я сегодня утром бегло спросил Е.С. Бхакти Видья Пурна Махараджа и он ответил, что если не уходить в детали, то можно сказать, что это одно и то же.
Вот как-то так. Подтверждение шастрами и описанием механизма, что показывает непротиворечивость с Гаудиа-вайшнавской линией.

И еще, последнее, Ямуна Дживана прабху, я вас очень прошу на будущее отказаться от убеждения, что среди вайшнавов может быть дискуссионный форум. Он бывает среди гьяни. Среди вайшнавов бывает садху-санга, которая может быть проявлена в форме дискуссионного форума. Но разница между первым и вторым как между просто карма-йогой и карма-йогой как ступенью бхакти. Первое довольно склочное, а второе основано на настроении дружелюбия, которого вашим сообщениям, как мне показалось, очень не хватает. Я этим сообщением не ставлю себя выше вас и не пытаюсь вас учить, а пытаюсь дружески вам помочь, и потому надеюсь, что вы отреагируете на это своей стороной преданного, а не ложным эго. Потому что именно наше общение частенько превращается из садху-санги в садху-нинду и из ишта-гошти в мушта-гошти.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Бхану Свами ответил мне, что термин карана-деха чаще всего встречается в йога-шастрах. Он сказал, что это тело является чем-то более тонким, чем сукшма-шарира (тонкое тело). Похоже, что это действительно та самая читта (оскверненное сознание) или эквивалент того, что вайшнавы называют Авидья. Авидья является причиной (карана) Аханкары, которая уже является частью тонкого тела и это уже есть в "Бхакти-расамрита синдху". Таким образом, похоже, что термин этот действительно не очень употребим в вайшнавской традиции, но по значению эквивалентен авидье (невежеству) или читте (оскверненеому сознанию), из которого появляется тонкое тело. То есть, это причина или карана, из которой рождается наше тонкое тело. Причиной является авидья или оскверненное сознание. Не вижу, как это противоречит вайшнавской сиддханте. На мой взгляд это просто дает чуть большую детализацию механизма нашей обусловленности. Больше мне по этой теме нечего добавить.

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> Уже поздно, поэтому я напишу кратко свое понимание. Из Чатур-вьюхи появляются 4 элемента - ум, разум, ложное эго и читта. В частности из Васудева появляется читта, это есть в вайшнавской литературе.


В разных местах комментаторы для простоты переводят читта и как сознание, и как ум, в зависимости от контекста:

В Шримад Бхагаватам (10.55.1, комм, изд. ББТ) говорится о читте как о сознании. Когда сознание облачено в материальные ум, разум и эго, то оно может быть нитья-баддха (вечно обусловлено), садхана-сиддха (достигло освобождения) и нитья-сиддха (вечно освобождено). В зависимости от направленности сознания, чистоты ума, разума и эго, определяют и статус дживы. Нет такого отдельного элемента, как оскверненное сознание. 






> Так же Господь Чайтанья говорил "чето-дарпана-марджанам", указывая на читту. Так же Господь Капила в ШБ говорит не только об уме, разуме и ложном эго, но еще и об элементе, называющемся - обусловленное сознание. Оно же и есть читта.


Я специально просмотрел несколько переводов Шикшаштаки, 1:

ceto-darpaNa-mArjanaM bhava-mahA-dAvAgni-nirvApaNaM
zreyaH-kairava-candrikA-vitaraNaM vidyA-vadhU-jIvanam |
AnandAmbudhi-vardhanaM prati-padaM pUrNAmRtAsvAdanaM
sarvAtma-snapanaM paraM vijayate zrI-kRSNa-saGkIrtanam ||
(ЧЧ 3.20.12, Шикшаштака 1)

"Победа Шри Кришна санкиртане! Она очищает *зеркало ума*; она тушит пожар материального существования; она испускает лунные лучи, которые заставляют цвести лотос благодати; она - сама жизнь духовного знания; она увеличивает океан божественного экстаза, и каждое мгновение приносит вкус нектара, омывая им всю душу".

“‘Let there be all victory for the chanting of the holy name of Lord Krishna, which can cleanse the *mirror of the heart* and stop the miseries of the blazing fire of material existence. That chanting is the waxing moon that spreads the white lotus of good fortune for all living entities. It is the life and soul of all education. The chanting of the holy name of Krishna expands the blissful ocean of transcendental life. It gives a cooling effect to everyone and enables one to taste full nectar at every step.’

Тут не говорится об оскверненном сознании, а скорее об оскверненном сердце или уме. Более того, в Бхагават-гите (4.21) и во многих других местах Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада переводит _читта_ как ум (сitta-atma — mind and intelligence). Таким образом, можно заключить, что оскверненное сознание - это собирательный термин, подразумевающий в школе Гаудий сознание (татастха-шакти), которое обратило свой взор (с незапямятных времен) на материальную энергию (Бахиранга-шакти), вследствие чего стало обусловленной (нитья-баддха), что подразумевает наличие оскверненного ума, то есть такого ума, в котором содержатся васаны. Ни о каком оскверненном сознании, как об отдельном элементе (отдельной шакти) речь нигде не идет.




> По функциям читта и карана-деха (по описанию выше) являются идентичными на сколько я могу понять. Поэтому в вайшнавской литературе об этой концепции упоминается. Относительно происхождения термина "карана-деха" я не знаю, но уверен, что он так же применяется. Мне не хочется беспокоить знатоков шастр ради этого вопроса, но при случае я спрошу.


Сознание (читта) и оскверненное сознание (читта+манас+будхи+аханкара+самскары) - это разные философские концепции и не могут быть идентичны. Вайшнавы не используют термин "карана-деха".




> У меня к вам встречный вопрос. Когда йог погружается в безличный Брахман, что у него остается? И главное - что заставляет его вернуться к материальной деятельности, и что определяет - к какой деятельности?  Очевидно, это не ум, не разум и не ложное эго. Соответственно, что?  Отсюда можно увидеть действие карана-дехи.


Я не считаю сделанный Вами вывод следующим из предпосылок. Природа сайюджья-мукти:




> Один вид освобождения называется «саюджья мукти». Это значит, что атма вольется или войдет в безличное сияние (нирвишеша брахма) Господа, которое не имеет ни качеств, ни атрибутов, ни очертаний, ни формы, ни личности. В этом положении есть полное освобождение от всех страданий, также, как и все счастье вне пределов материальной природы. Такое мукти - один из видов целей жизни, но его нельзя назвать парама-пурушартха, высшей целью жизни. Дхарма, артха, кама не являются целью жизни. Мокша может быть таковой, но ее нельзя назвать высшей целью.


Такой вид освобождения получают некоторые виды йогов, имперсоналистов и демонов (убитых Личностями Бога). 

Достигшие саюджья-мукти падают обратно в материальный мир, потому что они не достигли своей сварупы в духовном мире Вайкунтхи или Голоки. Природой души является сат-чит-ананда. Достигая саюджья-мукти, реализуется лишь аспект сат (вечность). Аспекты чит (духовное знание) и ананда (духовное блаженство) не реализованы. Пожтому, движимая своей истинной природой, атма стремится к ананде, что побуждает ее вновь принять рождение в материальной вселенной, так как духовной вселенной она достичь пока не может, будучи лишенной осознания своих отношений с Личностью Бога. В состоянии саюджья-мукти нет места оскверненному состоянию сознания, так как там отсутствует тонкое тело и грубое тело.

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

Забыл привести цитату из лекции Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупады насчет того, почему дживы падают в материальный мир из состояния саюджья-мукти. Лекция по "Нектару преданности" (Бомбей, 7 января 1973 г., фолио 730107nd.bom):




> so sayujya-mukti is also liberation. Sayujya-mukti, to become one, brahman, brahmajyoti. Brahmajyoti means assembly of small spiritual sparks. Just like the sun, sunshine, a combination of shining molecular parts; similarly, brahmajyoti, sayujya-mukti means you become... Because you are spiritual spark. Mamaivamso jiva-bhutah [bg. 15.7]. So you are also spark, part and parcel of god; therefore you assemble with the other sparks, brahmajyoti. Those who have no information of the other spiritual planets, vaikuntha or goloka vrndavana, they think to become one with the spiritual sparks, that is ultimate. For them, this is the place, sayujya-mukti. But this sayujya-mukti, you cannot stay here. Either by further progress you have to go to the spiritual planets, otherwise you'll fall down. Just like the same example. Suppose you have got some aeroplane and you go very high in the sunshine. So what is the benefit? If you do not get shelter in the moon planet or in another planet, then you have to come back again. Similarly, sayujya-mukti means you become one of the spiritual sparks, but, because you're part and parcel of krsna, you are sat-cid-ananda, sat, cit... There are..., you have got three things within you. This mukti, sayujya-mukti, is the sat only, eternity. You can eternally remain, but you have got other two things to fulfill: That cit and ananda.
> 
> So, so if you want to fulfill all the pleasures of life, sat-cit-ananda, then you have to take shelter of krsna. The sastra says, aruhya krcchrena param padam tatah patanty adhah anadrtah-yusmad-anghrayah [sb 10.2.32]. One who has no information of krsna, one who does not take shelter of the lotus feet of krsna, he may take the sayujya-mukti after severe penances and austerities, but again he'll fall down, because he wants ananda. Simply impersonal, without any varieties, he cannot have ananda.

----------


## Alex

Выходит, пробудившиеся на Земле имперсональные личности заблуждаются, считая, что после смерти тела, погрузятся в вечность на вечность? Хоть они и описывают то блаженство, которое они ощущают, это не *ананда*, тем не менее?
как понять фразу: _Either by further progress you have to go to the spiritual planets, otherwise you'll fall down
_ что означает дальнейший прогресс? прогресс из положения духовной искры в Брахмане после смерти тела? или там прогресс невозможен и имеется ввиду прогресс в воплощении по достижению освобождения?

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> Да все этот термин активно пользуют, и вайшнавы в т.ч. Вон я наугад открыл Говиндабхашью - третью часть - дак там васана на васане сидит и и васаной погоняет.


Не могли бы Вы привести конкретные ссылки из Вайшнавских шастр, где термин "васана" часто используется в развернутом виде (с комментариями ачарьи) в качестве филосовского термина, описывающего "семена желаний" (что неправильно) или "наличия определенных укоренившихся склонностей в тонком теле ума" (как я уже приводил пример из Шримад Бхагаватам 5.11.5, где содержится упоминание термина "васана", что переводится Шрилой Прабхупадой как "наделенный множеством желаний", то есть речь идет не о семенах желаний, а об укоренившихся склонностях живого существа, находящихся в тонком теле ума)? Пока что только Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада перевел этот термин в одном месте в Шримад Бхагаватам в сходном нашему контексту смысловом значении. Ни о каком широком употреблении этого термина в описанном значении, на мой взгляд, речь в вайшнавской традиции Гаудиев не идёт.

Каким образом вы определяете активность использования, кстати: по количеству упоминаний в Вайшнавских шастрах этого слова вообще, в разных значениях?




> А что тут такого - заимствовать термины? Нравится слово - бери, какая разница кто там как еще его использует. Термины не пахнут. Термины не "застолблены" за кем-то одним (c). На службу Кришне можно поставить любой термин.


Для того, чтобы использовать какой-то термин, нужно знать, каким смыслом он наделяется в той или иной школе, а прежде всего в своей школе. Например, Гаудия Вайшнавы под "Кришна" подразумевают Верховного Господа, своего возлюбленного, друга, господина, сына и так далее. А философы имперсоналисты не признают Кришну сат-чит-ананда-виграхой, считая абсолютно все формы продуктом иллюзии, оскорбляя Кришну и идя в адские миры. В каждой традиции каждый термин несет в себе определенную смысловую нагрузку. И использование всех терминов требует четкого обоснования в виде ссылок на мнение предыдущих ачарий, который детально разработали каждый термин применительно к учению определенной школы. Введение новых терминов, обычно, не приветствуется. В быту же вы можете говорить как угодно, используя все термины, которые вам нравятся.




> Всякий термин изначально имеет вайшнавское значение; беря у каких-то майавади, мы просто восстанавливаем историческую справедливость.


Это верно лишь с точки зрения приверженцев Вайшнавизма. "Какие-то маявади", которые кстати тоже дживы, могут иметь точку зрения, отличную от вашей. В контексте проповеди ачарьи всегда используют ссылки на Вайшнавские шастры для подтверждения правомерности использования той или иной концепции. Ачарьи не стараются привносить что-то новое, от себя или других философско-религиозных школ. Многие одинаковые термины встречаются в разных философско-религиозных школах, но их применение не всегда одинаково к контексте философии и практики.




> ...Так уж вышло, что Гаудия-вайшнавы оформились в сампрадаю довольно поздновато, когда уже существовали-устоялись друге даршаны со своими терминологиями. И я нахожу очень разумным, что первые идеологи не стали массово изобретать свои термины (дабы непременно отличиться чем-то от других, хе), а спокойно пользовались уже существующими.


Видимо, вы имеете в виду какие-то конкретные примеры? Неплохо было бы их привести. На мой же взгляд, все основные "идеологи", такие как Рупа Госвами, Джива Госвами, Санатана Госвами и другие, использовали труды предыдущих ачарий и редко внедряли термины в том значении, как они используются в других философско-религиозных течениях. Если же и использовали какие-то новые термины, то всегда приводили четкое описание этого термина, но уже с учетом телологии Гаудия Вайшнавизма.




> насколько я успел разобраться, всё правильно Рупа Госвами использует, васану вполне можно назвать семенем желаний. "Устоявшиеся желания, то есть основные склонности характера" - это и есть биджа желаний. 
> Биджа - нечто в потенциальном, предельно ужатом состоянии (нарп., девиз, согласно которому живут, проводят свои действия). Васана - по сути дела и есть биджа тонкого тела, весь нажитый опыт в предельно ужатом виде, своего рода шаблон, исходник и ассемблер, по который и монтирует то или иное умонастроение (цитат-подтверждений из шастр желаете?).


Цитаты никогда не помешают. _Биджа_ (семя, которое может как прорости, так и не прорости) и _васана_ (плод предыдущих осознанных желаний и поступков, записанный в уме, как шаблон для последующих действий) - разные понятия.




> Сейчас просмотрел Говинда-бхашью и три первые сандарбхи Дживы Госвами - там _kAraNa-deha_ нет. Но:  
> 1. это еще не значит, что вайшнавы не пользуются таким словом. Знаете, один человек предпочитает одни термины, другой другие; это дело вкуса. Напр., в БГ ни разу не встречается слово Ananda, там только sukha. Не будем же мы говорить  теперь, что Кришна не признает термин "ананда"?


Шрила Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада - это ачарья. Он использует термин _ананда_ в своих комментариях к Бхагават-гите. Следовательно, слово ананда вполне употребимо в Вайшнавской среде, тем более, что термин _ананда_ повсеместно использует Шрила Вьясадева в Бхагавата Пуране, основном произведении Гаудия Вайшнавов. Поэтому использование термина "ананда" в Гаудия Вайшнавской среде оправдано.




> 2. это не значит, что вайшнавы не признают сущетвование каранадехи как таковой. Они просто предпочитают называть, именуют ее иначе (напр., citta).


Читта - это сознание или ума (в разном котексте). О карана-дехе (подсознании, как части ума) вайшнавы не говорят и термин этот не употребляют в своей теологии.




> 3. цитата из.. может и не супервайшнавской, но все же вполне авторитетной упанишады - Вараха-уп. (1.6). В первой главе производитс своего рода подсчет таттв; в частости, пишут, что тел - три вида: 
> _deha-trayaM sthUla-sUkSma-kAraNAni_ троетелье - грубое, тонкое и причинное (_kAraNa-_).


В Гаудия Вайшнавской сиддханте причинного тела не существует.

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> Выходит, пробудившиеся на Земле имперсональные личности заблуждаются, считая, что после смерти тела, погрузятся в вечность на вечность? Хоть они и описывают то блаженство, которое они ощущают, это не *ананда*, тем не менее?


Саюджья-мукти подразумевает достижения состояния, когда на вас не влияет кала (материальное время). Следовательно, имперсоналисты, растворившиеся в брахмаджьоти, находятся в пределах вечного времени, а потому правильно всё же говорить, что они растворились навечно (с точки зрения нашего, земного времени).




> как понять фразу: _Either by further progress you have to go to the spiritual planets, otherwise you'll fall down
> _ что означает дальнейший прогресс? прогресс из положения духовной искры в Брахмане после смерти тела? или там прогресс невозможен и имеется ввиду прогресс в воплощении по достижению освобождения?


Я полагаю, что 99.9% падают обратно. Об этом, кажется, писал Бхактивинод Тхакур. Но, по милости Господа, возможно, некоторые обращают свой взор на антаранга-шакти (духовный мир) и привлекаются ею, что подразумевает достижение сварупы в духовном мире.

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> Когда душа попадает в Причинный океан, она уже обусловлена. Но тонкого тела у нее еще нет. Потом только она попадает во вселенную, где у нее образуется тонкое тело.


Душа не попадает в причинный океан. Она из взора Маха Вишну попадает в брахманду - материальную вселенную, где получает тело в зависимости от кармы. 




> Так же при реинкарнации души из одной вселенной в другую - тонкое тело не переносится, а желания и обусловленность - переносятся. И то же самое с имперсоналистом, сливающимся с Брахманом - обусловленность и семена желаний в нем остаются, и именно они заставляют его упать назад в материю.


В достигшем саюджья-мукти нет обусловленности, греха и тонкого и грубого (и любых иных тел). Об этом я писал чуть ниже. 




> Остается вопрос - что обуславливает душу и сохраняет ее желания, когда она находится в Причинном океане?


Когда обусловленная душа входит после уничтожения вселенной в тело Господа Маха Вишну, именно Он и хранит всю информацию о карме данного живого существа. При следующем творении, атма получает то тело, которое соотвествует его склонностям, согласно карме живого существа. Потом уже Параматма начинает руководить воздаянием за поступки (дает память, знание и забвение).




> элемент под названием "обусловленное сознание" из описания Господа Капилы относительно 26 начал творения в ШБ.


Нет такого элемента в категорях шакти. Это собирательный термин, используемый для простоты современными ачарьями. 




> Про читту и карана-деху я сегодня утром бегло спросил Е.С. Бхакти Видья Пурна Махараджа и он ответил, что если не уходить в детали, то можно сказать, что это одно и то же. Вот как-то так. Подтверждение шастрами и описанием механизма, что показывает непротиворечивость с Гаудиа-вайшнавской линией.


Свет солнца не противоречит Гаудия Вайшнавской линии, так как в Шримад Бхагаватам планета Солнце упоминается. А вот различные другие теории требуют подтверждения из шастр, которых пока нет с вашей стороны.




> И еще, последнее, Ямуна Дживана прабху, я вас очень прошу на будущее отказаться от убеждения, что среди вайшнавов может быть дискуссионный форум. Он бывает среди гьяни. Среди вайшнавов бывает садху-санга, которая может быть проявлена в форме дискуссионного форума. Но разница между первым и вторым как между просто карма-йогой и карма-йогой как ступенью бхакти. Первое довольно склочное, а второе основано на настроении дружелюбия, которого вашим сообщениям, как мне показалось, очень не хватает. Я этим сообщением не ставлю себя выше вас и не пытаюсь вас учить, а пытаюсь дружески вам помочь, и потому надеюсь, что вы отреагируете на это своей стороной преданного, а не ложным эго. Потому что именно наше общение частенько превращается из садху-санги в садху-нинду и из ишта-гошти в мушта-гошти.


Я позволю себе привести вам пример наших ачарий. Шрила Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада все написал в своих комментариях. Он обычно очень прямолинейно пресекал любые попытки своих учеников исказить или неправильно интерпретировать суть Гаудия-сиддханты. Я этим сообщением не ставлю себя выше вас и не пытаюсь вас учить, но сухой стиль изложения не обязательно подразумевает надменность и гордость своими знаниями с моей стороны.

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> Бхану Свами ответил мне, что термин карана-деха чаще всего встречается в йога-шастрах. Он сказал, что это тело является чем-то более тонким, чем сукшма-шарира (тонкое тело). Похоже, что это действительно та самая читта (оскверненное сознание) или эквивалент того, что вайшнавы называют Авидья. Авидья является причиной (карана) Аханкары, которая уже является частью тонкого тела и это уже есть в "Бхакти-расамрита синдху". Таким образом, похоже, что термин этот действительно не очень употребим в вайшнавской традиции, но по значению эквивалентен авидье (невежеству) или читте (оскверненеому сознанию), из которого появляется тонкое тело. То есть, это причина или карана, из которой рождается наше тонкое тело. Причиной является авидья или оскверненное сознание. Не вижу, как это противоречит вайшнавской сиддханте. На мой взгляд это просто дает чуть большую детализацию механизма нашей обусловленности. Больше мне по этой теме нечего добавить.


Шрила Рупа Госвами пишет в Бхакти Расамрита Синдху:




> padma purane ca –
> aprarabdha-phalam papam kutam bijam phalonmukham |
> kramenaiva praliyeta visnu-bhakti-ratatmanam ||23||
> 
> Падма Пурана: "Все стадии греха – непроявленный (aprarabdha-phalam), грех, который спрятан глубоко в сердце (уме) (kutam), семя греха, проявленное как желание (bijam), или проявленный грех (phalonmukham) – все поочередно разрушаются благодаря Вишну-бхакти."


В данном случае, отчетливо видно, что семя греха (bijam) и проявленный грех (phalonmukham или васана) - не одно и тоже. 

Более того, Шрила Рупа Госвами использует термин авидья (термин авидья используется им в стихе 18) как синоним kutam, так оба эти термина используются для определения состояния тонкого тела ума, в котором грех скрыт в дремлющем состоянии. 

Рупа Госвами нигде не использует термин авидья для определения некоего отдельного тела, которое "является чем-то более тонким, чем сукшма-шарира (тонкое тело)". В Гаудия Вайшнавской сиддханте такого тела нет, поэтому не совсем понятна ссылка на Рупа Госвами в вашем сообщении. Строго говоря, авидья подразумевает доминирование гуны невежества над умом и разумом живого существа. 

Скажите, а что мешает развивать психологию в разрезе терминов, принятых и детально разработаных ачарьями-вайшнавами в Вайшнавской среде?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Удивительные прабху, примите мои нижайшие поклоны! Я поражен глубиной ваших знаний.

В книге "Мадхвачарья - учитель мира" есть информация по обсуждаемой теме (со стр. 299):



> До сотворения миря все обусловленные души погружены в глубокий
> сон. Они покоятся в животе Господа Нараяны, возлежащего на ложе
> из мягкого тела божественного змея Ананты. В то время каждая обус-
> ловленная душа уже заключена в тончайшую материальную оболочку,
> называемую линга-шарира. Так как эта оболочка души существует уже
> до начала текущего (очередного) цикла сотворения мира, проследить
> историю ее образования невозможно. Поэтому тело лиига-шарира
> называют анади, не имеющим начала Однако мы знаем, что конец у
> него есть. В момент обретения душою освобождения из материального
> ...


Прочитав это, я сделал вывод, что в теле Господа Нараяны душа покоится в тончайшей материальной оболочке, которая называется линга-шарира и характеризуется как семя. Далее из него формируется карана-шарира (причинное тело, карана-деха), которая, в свою очередь, формирует тонкое тело, состоящее из ума, разума и ложного эго.  :smilies:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Скажите, а что мешает развивать психологию в разрезе терминов, принятых и детально разработаных ачарьями-вайшнавами в Вайшнавской среде?


Если бы эти термины были детально разработаны, нашей дискуссии сейчас бы не существовало. Термин карана-деха придумал не я. Я привел вам ссылки на тот источник, где я с ним познакомился. В последующих постах другие преданные привели вам цитаты из Вараха-Упанишад и что-то от Мадхвачарьи. Я никогда и не настаивал на том, что этот термин распространен. Тем не менее, он существует и отражает определенное промежуточное состояние невежества или оскверненного сознания, которое предшествует появлению аханкары - базового элемента тонкого тела. 
То, что аханкара происходит из авидьи - это тоже придумал не я. Это у Рупы Госвами. Из этого следует, что авидья тоньше аханкары, которая является самым тонким и базовым элементом тонкого тела. И поскольку авидья тонше аханкары (будучи ее причиной), значит, она тоньше тонкого тела. 
Эта авидья, вызванная забвением Кришны, является причиной (карана) нового ложного самоотождествления - аханкары и потому вполне логично может быть названа причинным телом или может быть точнее "телом причины", порождающей уже тонкое тело и физическое.

По поводу того, что авидья связана с гуной невежества, то это некоторое упрощение, т.к. авидья возникает из злоупотребления своей свободой еще до соприкосновения с гуной невежества. Гуны начинают действовать только в материальном мире, когда включается энергия времени. И вот уже внутри материального мира эта базовая авидья может проявлять себя в разном качестве: по минимуму он проявляет себя в благости; больше - в старасти, и по максимуму - в невежестве.

Я не понимаю, что вас собственно так зацепило? Цитата из книги Сухотры Махараджа? Или то, что я ее здесь процитировал? В чем крамола? Книга выпущена в Академии Бхактиведанты в Маяпуре, возглавляемрй ЕС Бхакти-Видйя-Пурной Свами - одним из самых эрудированных проповедников в ИСККОН. У него эта книга не вызвала никаких возражений. Ее многие читали и никто из наших лидеров не выразил никаких возмущений по поводу этого термина и не увидел никаких искажений философии. Извините, но мне кажется, что вы устраиваете бурю в стакане без всякого серьезного повода.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Сообщение от ahankarananda
> 
> ...


оо, слишком много букв. Проще признать, что Вы правы. 




> Это верно лишь с точки зрения приверженцев Вайшнавизма. "Какие-то маявади", которые кстати тоже дживы, могут иметь точку зрения, отличную от вашей.


Да ладно, это с долей шутки)




> Для того, чтобы использовать какой-то термин, нужно знать, каким смыслом он наделяется в той или иной школе, а прежде всего в своей школе.


А, может. Школа, с точки зрения которой я сужу, называется "грамматика". Она позволяет с первого взгляда узнать буквальное (исходное, универсальное) значение термина, потому-то и допускает своим адептам использовать любые термины и слова), а кто как их трактует - то для нее вторично. 
____________________________________




> padma purane ca –
> aprarabdha-phalam papam kutam bijam phalonmukham |
> kramenaiva praliyeta visnu-bhakti-ratatmanam ||23||
> Падма Пурана: "Все стадии греха – непроявленный (aprarabdha-phalam), грех, который спрятан глубоко в сердце (уме) (kutam), семя греха, проявленное как желание (bijam), или проявленный грех (phalonmukham) – все поочередно разрушаются благодаря Вишну-бхакти." В данном случае, отчетливо видно, что семя греха (bijam) и проявленный грех (phalonmukham или васана) - не одно и тоже.


(*извиняюсь за полную цитату*) Ну, перевод тут явно вольный. Даже очень вольный. Не рискну давать свой вариант, ибо стиль у меня, мягко говоря, неудобочитаемый). Вот Вам лучше вариант Калки даса (знаете такого?) - такой перевод мне представляется куда более верным: 
padma-purAne ca --
aprArabdha-phalaM pApaM kUTaM bIjaM phalonmukham |
krameNaiva pralIyeta viSNu-bhakti-ratAtmanAm || 23 ||
И в Падма Пуране:
23. «Грехи, еще не начавшие приносить плоды, сильнейшие грехи, зародыши грехов, и грехи, уже начавшие приносить плоды – все они уничтожаются у тех, кто занят бхакти к Вишну». 




> Шрила Рупа Госвами использует термин авидья (термин авидья используется им в стихе 18) как синоним kutam, так оба эти термина используются для определения состояния тонкого тела ума, в котором грех скрыт в дремлющем состоянии.


ну, это уже Ваше личное предположение, Рупа Госвами такого не пишет (или пишет, но я как-то не заметил в соседних стихах; тогда прошу указать). Вообщем, правильнее стих 18 переводить так: 
tatrAsyAH klezaghnatvam --
klezAs tu pApaM tad-bIjam avidyA ceti te tridhA || 18 ||
а) Разрушение препятствий:
18. Препятствия бывают трех видов: грех, зародыш греха и невежество.
_____________________

...впрочем, что я тут вообще пишу? Каждый волен иметь такое понимание, какое ему по душе. 
PS. Предлагаю разделить тему, а то название - "тысяча рук", а уже третью страницу говорим о какой-то каранадехе.

----------


## Alex

вы даёте цитаты, в которых говорится, что в брахмаджйоти только САТ. Шанкара пишет: "Поистине я - Брахман, без различия, без изменения, и по природе своей - Реальность, Знание и Блаженство". Здесь, как мы видим не только САТ. заблуждение?

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> Если бы эти термины были детально разработаны, нашей дискуссии сейчас бы не существовало. Термин карана-деха придумал не я. Я привел вам ссылки на тот источник, где я с ним познакомился.


Насколько я помню, Вы сами написали, что Ваш источник подтвердил, что к гаудия-вайшнавизму концепция карана-дехи не имеет отношения.




> В последующих постах другие преданные привели вам цитаты из Вараха-Упанишад и что-то от Мадхвачарьи.


Вараха упанишада не является чисто гаудия-вайшнавским писанием. "Что-то от Мадхвачарьи" также не было услышано, потому что а) это не наша школа, б) не было оформлено как положено со ссылками на вайшнавские шастры.




> Я никогда и не настаивал на том, что этот термин распространен. Тем не менее, он существует и отражает определенное промежуточное состояние невежества или оскверненного сознания, которое предшествует появлению аханкары - базового элемента тонкого тела.


Хотя сознание (эманация атмы или джива) не может быть осквернено по природе, для простоты ачарьи называют аханкарой сознание, направленное на материю (бахиранга-шакти) Господа. Также, для простоты они называют аханкару оскверненным сознанием: "Consciousness polluted by material contamination is called ahaikara (ШБ 3.26.14, комм.)" На самом деле осквернено может быть только материальное тело (тонкое или грубое), а не сознание. Сознание лишь сосредоточено на материальной энергии. Вы же навязываете новые концепции, которых никогда не было в учении Шрила Рупа Госвами. 




> То, что аханкара происходит из авидьи - это тоже придумал не я. Это у Рупы Госвами.


Вот с этим я бы тоже поспорил, и я даже приводил вам цитату, где объясняется, что такое на самом деле авидья в трудах Шрила Рупа Госвами: "Более того, Шрила Рупа Госвами использует термин авидья (термин авидья используется им в стихе 18) как синоним kutam, так оба эти термина используются для определения состояния тонкого тела ума, в котором грех скрыт в дремлющем состоянии." Совершенно непонятно, на каком основании вы приписываете Рупа Госвами то, что нигде нет в его произведениях. Может быть у вас есть ссылка на его произведения? Можете привести? Пока что я могу лишь сказать, что на основании Бхагават-гиты (7.4) можно утверждать лишь о том, что ложное эго (аханкара) - это отдельная энергия Господа, а не производная авидьи (невежества). Нет такого материального элемента, как авидья. 




> Из этого следует, что авидья тоньше аханкары, которая является самым тонким и базовым элементом тонкого тела. И поскольку авидья тонше аханкары (будучи ее причиной), значит, она тоньше тонкого тела.


Рупа Госвами в Бхакти Расамрита Синдху (23) и Шрила Прабхупада везде в своих комментариях к Шримад Бхагаватам называет авидьей невежество, которое проистекает от того, что обусловленное живое существо находится под влиянием тонкого материального элемента аханкара. Таким образом, авидья - это состояние сознания, которое обусловлено материальным самоотождествлением. Это то самое, что называется термином нитья-баддха, когда говорится о живом существе. Нет такого материального элемента, как авидья. Или вам придется привести пример из шастр вайшнавов. 




> Эта авидья, вызванная забвением Кришны, является причиной (карана) нового ложного самоотождествления - аханкары и потому вполне логично может быть названа причинным телом или может быть точнее "телом причины", порождающей уже тонкое тело и физическое.


Это не подтверждается в писаниях. Во-первых, авидья вызвана не забвением Кришны, а самоотождествлением живого существа с материей. Во-вторых, аханкара - это отдельный материальный элемент, самая тонкая и первая составляющая тонкого тела, которое получает джива, входящая в материальную брахманду в начале творения. В-третьих, согласно ШБ 10.8.37-39 из материального элемента "аханкара" проявлено все остальное, включая 3 гуны, ум, чувства, планеты, космос и так далее...




> По поводу того, что авидья связана с гуной невежества, то это некоторое упрощение, т.к. авидья возникает из злоупотребления своей свободой еще до соприкосновения с гуной невежества. Гуны начинают действовать только в материальном мире, когда включается энергия времени. И вот уже внутри материального мира эта базовая авидья может проявлять себя в разном качестве: по минимуму он проявляет себя в благости; больше - в старасти, и по максимуму - в невежестве.


Наверное, это какая-то новая теория, что авидья сущеествует вне трех гун природы. Можете привести подтверждение из писаний вайшнавов? 




> Я не понимаю, что вас собственно так зацепило? Цитата из книги Сухотры Махараджа? Или то, что я ее здесь процитировал? В чем крамола? Книга выпущена в Академии Бхактиведанты в Маяпуре, возглавляемрй ЕС Бхакти-Видйя-Пурной Свами - одним из самых эрудированных проповедников в ИСККОН. У него эта книга не вызвала никаких возражений. Ее многие читали и никто из наших лидеров не выразил никаких возмущений по поводу этого термина и не увидел никаких искажений философии. Извините, но мне кажется, что вы устраиваете бурю в стакане без всякого серьезного повода.


Собственно, я не понимаю, почему простые просьбы привести цитаты из писаний, подтверждающие вашу точку зрения, вы объявляете крамолой. То, что для вас является авторитетным, требует подтверждения для многих других. Вы же так убеждены в правоте некоей новой теории, что закрываете глаза на мои просьбы привести цитаты, а также на явные противоречия тому, чему учит Шрила Прабхупада и другие ачарьи. 

Уважаемый Прабху, книга Сухотры Свами могут быть интересны определенному кругу людей. Она может быть как объективна, так и содержать какие-то неточности, несмотря на то, что ее прочитали ученые и преданные Кришны. С другой стороны, шастры, написанные ачарьями маха-бхагаватами, лишены таких недостатков, так как маха-бхагаваты находятся под покровительством внутренней энергии Господа, которая наделяет их неизмеримым совершенством в понимании абсолютной истины. 

Всех благ вам.

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> А, может. Школа, с точки зрения которой я сужу, называется "грамматика". Она позволяет с первого взгляда узнать буквальное (исходное, универсальное) значение термина, потому-то и допускает своим адептам использовать любые термины и слова), а кто как их трактует - то для нее вторично.


Грамматика (от греч. γράμμα — «запись»), грамматический строй (грамматическая система) — совокупность закономерностей какого-либо языка, регулирующих правильность построения значимых речевых отрезков (слов, высказываний, текстов).

Т.о. грамматика не толкует термины, а лишь помогает правильно их сопоставлять с другими терминами с точки зрения норм конкретного языка. То, что для вас не имеет значения, веками разделяло разные школы философско-религиозной мысли в Индии. Да и грамматика как дисциплина возникла не более чем 2100 лет назад: "Система понятий и категорий современной грамматики, вплоть до терминологии (название частей речи, падежей и т. д.), восходит к античной языковедческой традиции (греки — Аристотель, стоики, александрийская школа; римляне — Варрон (116-27 до н. э.)", а Шримад Бхагаватам и Веды - вечны. 




> (*извиняюсь за полную цитату*) Ну, перевод тут явно вольный. Даже очень вольный. Не рискну давать свой вариант, ибо стиль у меня, мягко говоря, неудобочитаемый). Вот Вам лучше вариант Калки даса (знаете такого?) - такой перевод мне представляется куда более верным: 
> padma-purAne ca --
> aprArabdha-phalaM pApaM kUTaM bIjaM phalonmukham |
> krameNaiva pralIyeta viSNu-bhakti-ratAtmanAm || 23 ||
> И в Падма Пуране:
> 23. «Грехи, еще не начавшие приносить плоды, сильнейшие грехи, зародыши грехов, и грехи, уже начавшие приносить плоды – все они уничтожаются у тех, кто занят бхакти к Вишну».


Не вижу принципиальной смысловой разницы. В чем вы видите отличия?




> ну, это уже Ваше личное предположение, Рупа Госвами такого не пишет (или пишет, но я как-то не заметил в соседних стихах; тогда прошу указать). Вообщем, правильнее стих 18 переводить так: 
> tatrAsyAH klezaghnatvam --
> klezAs tu pApaM tad-bIjam avidyA ceti te tridhA || 18 ||
> а) Разрушение препятствий:
> 18. Препятствия бывают трех видов: грех, зародыш греха и невежество.


Объяснение такое: 

Стих 23 (уже приводился выше): Падма Пурана: "Все стадии греха – непроявленный (aprarabdha-phalam), грех, который спрятан глубоко в сердце (уме) (kutam), семя греха, проявленное как желание (bijam), или проявленный грех (phalonmukham) – все поочередно разрушаются благодаря Вишну-бхакти." 

То, что в стихе 23 названо "грех, который спрятан глубоко в сердце (уме) (kutam)", в стихе 18  названо "зародыш греха" или авидья.

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> вы даёте цитаты, в которых говорится, что в брахмаджйоти только САТ. Шанкара пишет: "Поистине я - Брахман, без различия, без изменения, и по природе своей - Реальность, Знание и Блаженство". Здесь, как мы видим не только САТ. заблуждение?


Во-первых, неплохо было бы приводить ссылку на первоисточник. Во-вторых, Шанкарачарья - это Господь Шива, который, согласно Гаудия Вайшнавам, пришел, чтобы отвлечь глупцов от буддизма, и ввел некоторые концепции, которые противоречят основной цели Вед. В-третьих, даже если Брахман и есть сат-чит-ананда по сути, то джива, которая растворяется в Нем, осознает только аспект сат (вечность) и не осознает чит (знание) и ананда (блаженство). Так как природа души - индивидуальное сознание, она не может в полной мере проявить стремления к чит-ананде, находясь в состоянии растворения в безличном Брахмане. Это подобно тому, как если вы растворяетесь в океане нектара, то вы уже не можете ощущать этот нектар (чит-ананду), так как для того, чтобы воспринимать нужны двое.

Индивидуальное сознание может быть полностью удовлетворено лишь в общении с Высшим индивидуальным сознанием, ибо по природе является "дживера сварупа хойа нитья кришна дас" - вечным слугой Кришны, как сказал Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху.

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> Йога-сутры не относятся к категории вайшнавских писаний. Я считаю, что более уместно на вайшнавском форуме определенной филосовско-религиозной школы (Гаудии ИСККОН) приводить примеры из вайшнавских писаний.


Все Веды - это вайшнавские писания. Если литература не согласуется с Ведами, не является Ведой, то тогда - это не вайшнавское писание.




> 3. цитата из.. может и не супервайшнавской, но все же вполне авторитетной упанишады - Вараха-уп. (1.6). В первой главе производитс своего рода подсчет таттв; в частости, пишут, что тел - три вида:
> deha-trayaM sthUla-sUkSma-kAraNAni
> троетелье - грубое, тонкое и причинное (kAraNa-).





> В Гаудия Вайшнавской сиддханте причинного тела не существует.


Возникает небольшое противоречие. Вы просили ссылки на шастры. Вам дали одну ссылку. Но вы ее не принимаете, аргументируя, что в вайшнавской сиддханте нет термина "причинное тело". Вы говорите, что в вайшнавской традиции не существует этого понятия, требует подтверждения из шастр, когда вам приводят, то вы их не принимаете, потому как, по вашему мнению, этого понятия нет в вайшнавской традиции. Если следовать традиции философского дебата, то вам нужно либо опровергнуть истинность приведенной цитаты (но не так как вы попытались) либо принять ее как истинную.




> Еще раз повторю, что я считаю внедрение некоего термина, не упоминаемого в шастрах вайшнавов, а также внедрение некоей философской концепции, безусловно стоящей за этим термином, достаточно сомнительным и опасным делом...


Ямуна Дживана, не могли бы вы тогда, изложить свое понимание этого термина, его появление и использование? (с учетом специфики и правил общения на данном форуме) И в чем, на ваш взгляд, пагубность использования данного термина?

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> Уже поздно, поэтому я напишу кратко свое понимание. Из Чатур-вьюхи появляются 4 элемента - ум, разум, ложное эго и читта. В частности из Васудева появляется читта, это есть в вайшнавской литературе.





> В разных местах комментаторы для простоты переводят читта и как сознание, и как ум, в зависимости от контекста:
> 
> В Шримад Бхагаватам (10.55.1, комм, изд. ББТ) говорится о читте как о сознании. Когда сознание облачено в материальные ум, разум и эго, .......
> 
> Нет такого отдельного элемента, как оскверненное сознание.


Думаю что Тихон очень точно подметил саму суть обсуждаемой нами темы. И хотя иногда, в виду ограниченности нашего языка, комментаторы по разному используют понятие _читта_, тем не менее, есть строгое философское, бытийное, существование данного явления.

Прошу прощение, но есть такой отдельный элемент природы, бытия этого мира как _читта_, или _оскверненное сознание_. Оскверненное оно потому, что сознание - это функция, проявление "Я", души, а _читта_ - это материальный элемент, подобие сознания, подобие истинного сознания дживы, его материальная реплика, потому, что эта _читта_ нужна здесь в материальном мире, чтобы мы могли отождествлять себя с этим материальным миром. Когда у дживы появляется "желание" действовать в материальном мире.

Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.26.14

читтам - сознание

"Внутренние тонкие чувства проявляются в четырех формах: в 
виде ума, интеллекта, эго и оскверненного сознания. ....."

Если ум, разум и ложное это относят к _линга-шарира_, то материальную реплику сознания, _читта_, вполне можно было бы назвать _карана-деха_, или нет? У меня сложилось такое впечатление, что это вполне реально.

Поклонение Васудеве - это метод обретения сознания Кришны или восстановления своего изначального сознания, сознания дживы, нематериальной по своей природе, и прекращение отождествления, в частности с _читтой_, или с материальным, то есть оскверненным сознанием.

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

Я бы даже сказал, что _читта_ - это и есть совокупность всех наших материальных желений. Это элемент материальной природы, _читта_, который и есть наши материальные желания, овеществленные, опредмеченные материальным органом. И они, эти материальные желания, в своей совокупности и есть причина _(карана)_ всего нашего материального существования.

Наверное потому и говориться, что вайшнав уже никому ничего не должен, ему нет необходимости совершать какие-то другие формы "духовной практики", особые виды покояний и очищений, так как причина, _карана_, материального существования устранена. Ему нужно просто продолжать свое служение и быть твердым в этом.

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> Все Веды - это вайшнавские писания. Если литература не согласуется с Ведами, не является Ведой, то тогда - это не вайшнавское писание.


Веды - это вайшнавские писания, пока они согласуются с тем, что принято в школе Вайшнавов, а в данном случае - Гаудия Вайшнавов. Не случайно ачарьи дают свои комментарии на Веды и Пураны, формируя таким образом свою уникальную школу, которая называется парампарой. Большинство таких парампар формально объединено (причислено) ачарьями к определенной сампрадае, чтобы показать основное направление развития философско-религиозной мысли, а также указать источник получения милости.

Ведические писания (Веды, Пураны, Упанишады неоднородны). Для примера приведу такую цитату:




> В соответствии с классификацией, описанной в самих Пуранах, они делятся на три категории согласно трём гунам (качествам) материальной природы — благости, страсти и невежества. Говорится, что шесть из Маха-пуран особенно благоприятны для изучения тем, кто находится в гуне благости, шесть для тех, кто находится в гуне страсти, и шесть для тех кто находится под влиянием гуны невежества. Согласно "Падма-пуране" к этим трём категориям относятся следующие Пураны: 
> 
> * Саттва ("благость"): Вишну-пурана, Бхагавата-пурана, Нарадея-пурана, Гаруда-пурана, Падма-пурана, Вараха-пурана. 
> 
> * Раджас ("страсть"): Брахманда-пурана, Брахма-вайварта-пурана, Маркандея-пурана, Бхавишья-пурана, Вамана-пурана, Брахма-пурана. 
> 
> * Тамас ("невежество"): Матсья-пурана, Курма-пурана, Линга-пурана, Шива-пурана, Сканда-пурана, Агни-пурана. 
> 
> Что касается "Деви-бхагаваты", то она не относится к категории Маха-пуран. Это Упа-пурана и уже хотя бы поэтому ее нельзя приводить как праман, равнозначный "Бхагавата-пуране" - непосредственному комментарию на "Веданта-сутру", составленному ее же автором. 
> ...


Таким образом, не все Ведичесике писания являются чисто вайшнавскими. 




> Возникает небольшое противоречие. Вы просили ссылки на шастры. Вам дали одну ссылку. Но вы ее не принимаете, аргументируя, что в вайшнавской сиддханте нет термина "причинное тело". Вы говорите, что в вайшнавской традиции не существует этого понятия, требует подтверждения из шастр, когда вам приводят, то вы их не принимаете, потому как, по вашему мнению, этого понятия нет в вайшнавской традиции. Если следовать традиции философского дебата, то вам нужно либо опровергнуть истинность приведенной цитаты (но не так как вы попытались) либо принять ее как истинную.


Дело в том, что я не так хорошо знаком со всеми ведическими писаниями, чтобы досконально знать все тонкости. Вот и получается, что когда я вижу то, что в моем понимании не соответствует вайшнавской сиддханте, я прошу привести примеры из тех писаний, которыми оперируют вайшнавы. Или вы считаете, что Гаудия-вайшнавские ачарьи оставили несовершенное наследние и не до конца проработанную сиддханту? 




> Ямуна Дживана, не могли бы вы тогда, изложить свое понимание этого термина, его появление и использование? (с учетом специфики и правил общения на данном форуме) И в чем, на ваш взгляд, пагубность использования данного термина?


Я не знаю, что это за термин. Возможно, он имеет право на существование в рамках какой-либо другой школы, которая принимает Йога-сутру как основное писание. В той традиции, которую изучаю я, такого термина нет, он не введен ачарьями. Что касается цитаты из Вараха-уанишады, то это также не Гаудия-вайшнавское писание. Возможно, некоторые школы вайшнавов используют ее, но в нашей парампаре не принято брать за праман (основное доказательство) те писания, которые не являются основными для нашей школы. Поэтому, я бы с большой осторожностью относился к таким ссылкам, тем более, что упанишады - это писания категории _шрути_ (то есть имеют явную окраску той или иной религиозной-философской мысли) в основном имеют дело с безличным аспектом абсолютной истины.

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> Я бы даже сказал, что _читта_ - это и есть совокупность всех наших материальных желений. Это элемент материальной природы, _читта_, который и есть наши материальные желания, овеществленные, опредмеченные материальным органом. И они, эти материальные желания, в своей совокупности и есть причина _(карана)_ всего нашего материального существования.
> 
> Наверное потому и говориться, что вайшнав уже никому ничего не должен, ему нет необходимости совершать какие-то другие формы "духовной практики", особые виды покояний и очищений, так как причина, _карана_, материального существования устранена. Ему нужно просто продолжать свое служение и быть твердым в этом.


Я полностью с вами согласен. Более того, это согласуется и со сказанным Шрила Рупа Госвами: 

_padma purane ca –
aprarabdha-phalam papam kutam bijam phalonmukham |
kramenaiva praliyeta visnu-bhakti-ratatmanam_ ||23||

Падма Пурана: "Все стадии греха – непроявленный (aprarabdha-phalam), грех, который спрятан глубоко в сердце (уме) (kutam), семя греха, проявленное как желание (bijam), или проявленный грех (phalonmukham) – *все поочередно разрушаются благодаря Вишну-бхакти*."

Поэтому нет необходимости ни в какой новой философской концепции, уводящей в дебри цветистого языка Вед, состоящего из бесконечного числа терминов, таких, как _карана-деха_ и других.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Поэтому нет необходимости ни в какой новой философской концепции, уводящей в дебри цветистого языка Вед, состоящего из бесконечного числа терминов, таких, как _карана-деха_ и других.


Не стоит решать за других - есть такая необходимость или нет. У кого-то есть. Эта концепция не является новой. Возможно, что она нова для вас, но не стоит говорить, что она нова для всех. Этот термин существует, т.к. отражает реальное понятие. По сути карана-деха - это термин из йога-шастр, который указывает на читту (оскверненное сознание) или авидью. У меня сейчас нет времени, т.к. конец недели у меня максимально загружен всякими мероприятиями, но в понедельник я отвечу более подробно по тем философским пунктам, которые вы выделили, комменируя мое письмо. Вам же я пока рекомендую заполнить свой профиль и поставть свое фото на автарку, чтобы мы знали, с кем имеем дело. А то я чувствую себя, как нашкодивший первокласник, который должен оправдываться перед вами, как перед грозным инспектором ГОРОНО. Может я действительно должен принять ваш авторитет, но не зная, кто вы, я никак не могу этого сделать. Если вы верховный цензор, который имеет право определять, кому что писать и что есть высший авторитет, то предъявите ваш мандат. А если нет, то ведите себя немного поскромнее и не так требовательно. Вайшнавы не только шастры цитируют, но еще и этикету следуют. Ваш вызывающе-требовательный тон ставит вас в положение непререкаемого авторитета, а стиль ведения спора у вас довольно странный, как справедливо заметил Атул-Кришна Прабху.

----------


## Тиртха Павана дас

У меня одно простое предложение дабы спасти время участников этого форума и направить его на нечто более плодотворное.
Ямуна Дживана прабху, судя по частичке "дас" в вашем нике вы инициированы. В случае если вас так сильно беспокоит данная тема, напишите своему духовному учителю данный вопрос. Если он уже покинул тело, напишите его другу. А если вы ритвик, то оставьте нас, бедных и заблудших последователей ИСККОН, в покое "  :smilies:

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> Вам же я пока рекомендую заполнить свой профиль и поставть свое фото на автарку, чтобы мы знали, с кем имеем дело. А то я чувствую себя, как нашкодивший первокласник, который должен оправдываться перед вами, как перед грозным инспектором ГОРОНО. Может я действительно должен принять ваш авторитет, но не зная, кто вы, я никак не могу этого сделать. Если вы верховный цензор, который имеет право определять, кому что писать и что есть высший авторитет, то предъявите ваш мандат. А если нет, то ведите себя немного поскромнее и не так требовательно. Вайшнавы не только шастры цитируют, но еще и этикету следуют. Ваш вызывающе-требовательный тон ставит вас в положение непререкаемого авторитета, а стиль ведения спора у вас довольно странный, как справедливо заметил Атул-Кришна Прабху.


Ну что вы, никакого требования. Просто, знаете, срабатывает условный рефлекс, когда вижу какой-то новодел под видом философии Гаудия-вайшнавов. Вот и прошу обосновать на основе шастр. Прошу прощение за назойливость.

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> Веды - это вайшнавские писания, пока они согласуются с тем, что принято в школе Вайшнавов, а в данном случае - Гаудия Вайшнавов.


Насколько я понял, изучая Веды, что все они являются вайшнавскими писаниями. Веды - это "брахма", трансцендентное, там нет ничего материального. В Ведах не говориться ни о чем кроме Кришны и преданного служения, бхакти. Или нет?




> Таким образом, не все Ведичесике писания являются чисто вайшнавскими


Насколько я понял, те или иные шастры в тех или иных гунах природы, дают преданное служение людям находящимся в тех или иных гунах природы. Потому, с одной стороны, так как некторые правила и методы не приемлемы для чистых вайшнавов можно с этой точки зрения [условно] назвать их не вайшнавскими, но с другой стороны, так как цель у всех Вед одна, методы направлены на одну цель, можно сказать, что все Веды - вайшнавские, по цели, по методам цели, хотя могут быть и предназначены для разных людей.




> Вот и получается, что когда я вижу то, что в моем понимании не соответствует вайшнавской сиддханте, я прошу привести примеры из тех писаний, которыми оперируют вайшнавы


Мне вот тоже интересно, самому хочется разобраться. Кстати, спасибо вам, Ямуна Дживана за тему. До нее вообще я не представлял о подобных терминах и понятиях и пока разбирался что да как узнал сам для себя много нового. Спасибо.

Но, как вы видите, пока склоняюсь к противоположному мнению, чем то, что вы выдвинули. Извините. Мне самому не очень то нравиться, когда меняются или подменяются понятия, но пока что, доводы ваших оппонентов выглядят немного предпочтительнее, для меня по крайней мере.




> Возможно, он имеет право на существование в рамках какой-либо другой школы, которая принимает Йога-сутру как основное писание. В той традиции, которую изучаю я, такого термина нет, он не введен ачарьями.


Я спрашивал вас в чем вы видите "пагубность", имея в виду то, как это может отразится на нашей филососфии, если хотите как это возможно может исказить ее. Если такое возможно, то надо бы это прояснить и постараться не использовать этот термин. Но если мы не сможем найти "пагубность" использования, возможно, можно было бы и употреблять его?

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> Насколько я понял, изучая Веды, что все они являются вайшнавскими писаниями. Веды - это "брахма", трансцендентное, там нет ничего материального. В Ведах не говориться ни о чем кроме Кришны и преданного служения, бхакти. Или нет?


Целью Вед, безусловно является познание Бога в различных его проявлениях: Брахман, Параматма, Бхагаван. Изначальные Веды посвящены в основном различным ритуалистическим процедурам (гимнам, жертвоприношениям и так далее). Более подробно суть Вед Шрила Вьясадева раскрыл в 18 основных Пуранах, причем сделал это очень либерально. Понимая, что не все люди находятся в благости, Он разделил Маха-Пураны на 3 части, согласно модусам природы. Причем, пути поклонения Кришне и бхакти посвящена исключительно Бхагавата Пурана (Шримад Бхагаватам). Остальные Пураны прославляют Шиву, Вишну, Брахму, содержат генеологическую информацию богов, мудрецов, рассматривают вопросы сотворения вселенной, истории династий и так далее.




> Насколько я понял, те или иные шастры в тех или иных гунах природы, дают преданное служение людям находящимся в тех или иных гунах природы. Потому, с одной стороны, так как некторые правила и методы не приемлемы для чистых вайшнавов можно с этой точки зрения [условно] назвать их не вайшнавскими, но с другой стороны, так как цель у всех Вед одна, методы направлены на одну цель, можно сказать, что все Веды - вайшнавские, по цели, по методам цели, хотя могут быть и предназначены для разных людей.


Цель Ведических писаний - постепенная эволюция сознания тех, кто их изучает и слушает. Веды являются дыханием Господа, а Господь относится ко всем живым существам одинаково. С этой точки зрения, да, все Веды имеют одну цель - помочь самоосознанию и осознанию окружающего мира. Но, ошибочным было бы считать, что все живые существа имеют своим Ишта-дэвом (Божеством, которому поклоняются и к которому стремятся) именно Кришну. Ошибочным также было бы считать, что все религии ведут к одной цели. 




> Мне вот тоже интересно, самому хочется разобраться. Кстати, спасибо вам, Ямуна Дживана за тему. До нее вообще я не представлял о подобных терминах и понятиях и пока разбирался что да как узнал сам для себя много нового. Спасибо.
> 
> Но, как вы видите, пока склоняюсь к противоположному мнению, чем то, что вы выдвинули. Извините. Мне самому не очень то нравиться, когда меняются или подменяются понятия, но пока что, доводы ваших оппонентов выглядят немного предпочтительнее, для меня по крайней мере.


Собственно говоря, каждый остался при своём. Я склоняюсь к классической схеме, которая отработана веками: за праман (конечную истину) принимаются утверждения писаний той школы, к которой вы принадлежите. Утверждения других писаний, пусть даже они являются Ведами, за праман не принимаются, но могут при необходимости дополнять ту истину, которую ачарья говорит слушателям, основываясь на писаниях своей школы. В этом универсальность Ведических писаний и всей системы. А не наоборот.




> Я спрашивал вас в чем вы видите "пагубность", имея в виду то, как это может отразится на нашей филососфии, если хотите как это возможно может исказить ее. Если такое возможно, то надо бы это прояснить и постараться не использовать этот термин. Но если мы не сможем найти "пагубность" использования, возможно, можно было бы и употреблять его?


В любом случае, если вводится термин из другой филосософско-религиозной системы, то делать это должен ачарья. Если вы вводите какой-то термин, то почему вы выбираете именно его, по какому принципу? Как этот термин вписывается в ту систему философско-религиозных взглядов? Как он впишется или не впишется в вашу систему? Если вы берете только этот термин, почему не берете остальные термины, с которыми он связан? Сразу возникает множество этих и других вопросов. Что же касается возможных искажений, то я не хотел бы на них акцентироваться в настоящее время... Вы можете перечитать предыдущую страницу.

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

уважаемые господа

некоторое противоречие, возникшее при обсуждении этой темы, мне кажется несколько несерьёзным, требующим лишь внимательного прочтения источников.

в веданте общепринято говорить о трёх (четырех, зависит от персонального или имперсонального направления) уровнях сознания - брахма-бхута, карана шарира (деха), сукшма (линга) шарира (деха), стхула шарира (деха).
вайшнавы (после Господа Чайтаньи) несколько видоизменяют это, например, Бхактивинод Тхакур  в начале второй части "Джайва-дхармы" описывает три уровня - чистое самоосознание дживы, линга шарира и стхула-шарира. из этого не значит, что нельзя употреблять "каруна-деха", однако это не совсем в традиции. также можно, например, сказать Брахман, Ишвара, Хираньяагарбха, Вират. это по ведантистски авторитетно, но в традиции гаудия-вайшнавов принято говорить Васудева, Санкаршана, Прадьюмна, Анируддха.

вообще для разрешения кажущегося противоречия, обозначившего тему, позволю себе отослать читателя к первоисточнику - "Transcendental Psychology" Сухотры Махараджа, Эссе второе "Ведическая схема ума и процессов в нем", часть вторая "Махасамасти, Самасти и Вьясти: как сознание обуславливается". здесь Махарадж в том числе даёт сравнительный анализ ведантистского подхода (упанишады) и подхода Шрилы Прабхупады. у меня нет желания переводить на русский 2-3 страницы, заинтересованные могут прочитать всё сами.
если коротко и очень упрощенно - упанишады говорят, что аспект Абсолюта Ишвара (Маха-Вишну) - Господин такого состояния сознания как праджна (prajna), и тип созидательного проявления (тела) в данном случае - каруна-деха. в первом томе Шримад Бхагаватам Шрила Прабхупада переводит prajna как "интроспективное знание". В Гите (2.57) prajna объясняется как знание, при помощи которого человек становится не подверженным каки-либо условиям материального мира. Махараджа Юдхиштхира достиг такого интроспективного знания, погрузив 5 грубых элементов тела в три гуны материальной природы (которые также соотносятся с тремя аспектами тонкого тела - ум - добродетель, разум - страсть, аханкара - продукт невежества). затем он поместил три гуны в одно непознаваемое, что Шрила Прабхупада назвал avyakta-mahat-tattva (Шб, 1.15.42). в конце Юдхиштхира поместил это одно непознаваемое в Брахман, чистую самость.
...
итак, если кому-то действительно хочется разобраться, пожалуйста, внимательно прочитайте вышеназванный труд Сухотри Махараджа.

зы. нет большой проблемы, когда Враджендра Кумар в лекциях использует некую эклектику из упанишад и вайшнавской традиции. это не искажает абсолютную истину. однако должно быть объяснено подобающе, так как очень редкие слушатели читают Сухотру Махараджа, и ещё более редкие выносят из прочитанного какое-то представление.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> У меня одно простое предложение дабы спасти время участников этого форума и направить его на нечто более плодотворное.
> Ямуна Дживана прабху, судя по частичке "дас" в вашем нике вы инициированы. В случае если вас так сильно беспокоит данная тема, напишите своему духовному учителю данный вопрос. Если он уже покинул тело, напишите его другу. А если вы ритвик, то оставьте нас, бедных и заблудших последователей ИСККОН, в покое "


Если это тот же Ямуна Дживана, что писал какое-то время раньше на форуме, то он - последователь Нараяны Махараджа.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Наверное есть смысл в том, что для вайшнавов этот сверхтонкий элемент покрытия души не имеет особого значения и потому не рассматривается так подробно и часто, как ложное это и прочее по порядку. Но у невайшнавов, где-то в других традициях, он, видимо, имеет более распространенное хождение. Причина этого на мой взгляд в том, что вайшнавы полагаются не на голые механизмы освобождения, а на превосходящую все (мылимое и немыслимое) милость Кришны. Но вайшнавы это еще и проповедники, поэтому все нетрадиционное, что может быть использовано для привлечения людей, особенно философов, вайшнавы перенимают и связывают это с вайшнавской философией. Думаю, это понятно, и лишним будет приводить примеры межкультурной трансмиграции терминов. Очевидно, что для объяснения смысла своей идеи, необходимы мосты. 

Что касается собственно самой карана-дехи. Как я понял из объяснений в этой теме, она выполняет роль подвизания души, направляющейся в материальный мир. Грубо говоря, как, например, американец узнает о существовании Монголии, и если из жажды экзотики (это вопрос другой темы) он хочет туда попасть, то идет получать визу и покупать билет. Т.е. выбор сделан, но без визы и билета он не будет чувствовать себя связанным со своей целью. Когда билет куплен и с чемоданами он проходит регистрацию на самолет, то можно сказать, что он уже в Монголии, хотя фактически только на пути к ней. До какого-то момента можно отказаться и сдать билет, но после - уже нельзя. Чтобы вернуться, придется долететь до конца, и купить билет обратно. Откровенно говоря, вайшнавов действительно предмет перелета туда не так сильно волнует, как обратно. Мы не идем по своим следам обратно. На обратном пути домой виза не имеет значения. Возможно, поэтому так мало внимания уделяется этому моменту. С другой стороны, последователи невайшнавских методов обретения мукти не хотят возвращаться куда-то, они скорее хотят избавиться от чего-то. В этой связи бессрочная виза может служить им последним и очень серьезным препятствием, которое они изучают, чтобы его преодолеть. Грубо говоря, это их последний вздох. Когда у вайшнавов упоминается последнее испытание или искушение - я всегда это понимал именно как невайшнавское явление, мне казалось, это про имперсоналистов.

----------


## Alex

> вообще для разрешения кажущегося противоречия, обозначившего тему, позволю себе отослать читателя к первоисточнику - "Transcendental Psychology" Сухотры Махараджа, Эссе второе "Ведическая схема ума и процессов в нем", часть вторая "Махасамасти, Самасти и Вьясти: как сознание обуславливается". здесь Махарадж в том числе даёт сравнительный анализ ведантистского подхода (упанишады) и подхода Шрилы Прабхупады. у меня нет желания переводить на русский 2-3 страницы, заинтересованные могут прочитать всё сами.


Вы могли бы дать ссылку, пожалуйста?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> как ложное это и прочее по порядку.


ложное эго, опечатка

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> в веданте общепринято говорить о трёх (четырех, зависит от персонального или имперсонального направления) уровнях сознания - брахма-бхута, карана шарира (деха), сукшма (линга) шарира (деха), стхула шарира (деха).
> вайшнавы (после Господа Чайтаньи) несколько видоизменяют это, например, Бхактивинод Тхакур  в начале второй части "Джайва-дхармы" описывает три уровня - чистое самоосознание дживы, линга шарира и стхула-шарира. из этого не значит, что нельзя употреблять "каруна-деха", однако это не совсем в традиции. так


Уважаемый Денис. Мой вопрос касался не уровней сознания, которых может быть множество. Мой вопрос касался того, что Враджендра Кумар Прабху выделил некий новый для меня термин карана-деха:




> Другое дело, что в тонком теле есть разные подструктуры (карана-деха - подсознание, манас - ум с его функциями, буддхи - разум с пятью функциями, аханкара - ложное эго), но это именно разные функции тонкого тела, а не отдельные тела.


А так как обычно ум, разум и эго - это категории отдельных шакти, то мне показалось, что он выделил и "карана-деха" как отдельный вид шакти. Отсюда и возникла данная тема.

Дорогие преданные. Я не имею никаких мотивов уличить вас в каких-либо сознательных или несознательных искажениях. Мне просто за себя обидно. Вот всю жизнь учили-учили, что материальных шакти всего 8 (3 тонких и 5 грубых). И что тел всего 2: тонкое (3 энергии) и грубое (5 энергий).

Не могли бы вы для простоты, обозначить, говорится ли где-то в самых авторитетных гауди-вайшнавских писаниях об отдельном виде шакти под названием карана-деха? А также, есть где-либо четкое указание, что тонкое тело состоит из ума, разума, ложного эго и карана-дехи (как утверждал Враджендра Кумар Прабху)? Мой вопрос изначально касался только этого момента. 

Шрила Прабхупада везде пишет ум, разум, ложное эго. Он нигде не говорит о подсознании и надсознании и так далее. А тут я прочитал, что это уже не так, что дескать есть ум, разум, ложное эго и карана-деха (подсознание). Хотелось бы услышать ответ именно в категориях шакти, а не собирательных терминов типа читта и так далее.

С уважением ко всем.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> собирательных терминов типа читта


Шриман Ямуна Дживана дас, а скажите, пожалуйста, почему вы читту считаете собирательным термином, если в ШБ 4.26.14 о читте говорится как о четвертом тонком чувстве в следующем ряду: ум, интеллект, эго, читта?

 ТЕКСТ 14
 мано буддхир аханкараш
читтам итй антар-атмакам
 чатурдха лакшйате бхедо
вриттйа лакшана-рупайа

 манах - ум; буддхих - интеллект; аханкарах - эго; читтам - сознание; ити - так; антах-атмакам - внутренние, тонкие чувства; чатух-дха - существуя в четырех аспектах; лакшйате - увидеть; бхедах - разницу; вриттйа - по их функциям; лакшана-рупайа - представляющих различные качества.

 Внутренние тонкие чувства проявляются в четырех формах: в виде ума, интеллекта, эго и оскверненного сознания. Различить их можно только по их функциям, ибо каждый из них проявляет себя по-разному и характеризуется различными признаками.

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> Внутренние тонкие чувства проявляются в четырех формах: в виде ума, интеллекта, эго и оскверненного сознания.


Я привык рассуждать в категориях шакти, на чем основана философия гаудия-вашйнавов. Нет такого термина в категориях шакти, как оскверненное сознание. Читта - это сознание, которое самоотождествляет себя с материей. Налицо несколько шакти в разных проявлениях. Поэтому я называю его собирательным термином по сути. Он описывает некую нестабильную комбинацию разных шакти. 

А мне бы хотелось услышать ответы в категориях просто шакти, а не комбинаций шакти.

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

> Уважаемый Денис. Мой вопрос касался не ...


мой комментарий был не вам предназначен, по большей части, уважаемый Ямуна дживана прабху. очевидно, что если бы вы не поленились всё-же прочитать несколько страниц из труда Сухотры Махараджа, то поняли бы, что вам необходимо, сделали для себя выводы и успокоились бы. но ещё более очевидно, что вас по какой-то причине больше привлекает _vitanda_, нежели _vada_.

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> мой комментарий был не вам предназначен, по большей части, уважаемый Ямуна дживана прабху. очевидно, что если бы вы не поленились всё-же прочитать несколько страниц из труда Сухотры Махараджа, то поняли бы, что вам необходимо, сделали для себя выводы и успокоились бы. но ещё более очевидно, что вас по какой-то причине больше привлекает _vitanda_, нежели _vada_.


Я не имею возможности прочитать труд Сухотра Свами. Поэтому я и спрашивал ранее, приводит ли он какие-либо подтверждения существования карана-дехи в писаниях вайшнавов. Мне ответили, что не приводит, и что этот термин не используется Гаудия-вайшнавами, а заимствован из Йога-сутр, которые писаниями Гаудия-вайшнавов не являются.

Что же касается витанды, эристического спора ради победы над противником, не предполагающего обоснования истины и даже отстаивания какой-либо собственной доктрины, то тут вы ошибаетесь. Я с большим терпением приводил ссылки на писания Гаудия-вайшнавов, что говорит о том, что я прибегал не к эристике, а скорее к софистике, то есть поступал открыто и честно. Во-вторых, давать оценку личным качествам оппонента, - это невежливо, это говорит об отсутствии аргументации и является нечестным (эристическим) способом ведения диспута.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Я привык рассуждать в категориях шакти, на чем основана философия гаудия-вашйнавов. Нет такого термина в категориях шакти, как оскверненное сознание.


Но ведь читта - это проявление (шакти) Васудевы



> Уже поздно, поэтому я напишу кратко свое понимание. Из Чатур-вьюхи появляются 4 элемента - ум, разум, ложное эго и читта. В частности из Васудева появляется читта





> Читта - это сознание, которое самоотождествляет себя с материей. Налицо несколько шакти в разных проявлениях. Поэтому я называю его собирательным термином по сути. Он описывает некую нестабильную комбинацию разных шакти.


В ШБ 4.26.14 сказано, что читта проявляет себя не так, как ум, не так, как интеллект и не так, как эго, отличается от них по функции. Как, в таком случае, читта может быть собирательным обозначением?

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

> Я не имею возможности прочитать труд Сухотра Свами.


имеете.
http://www.suhotraswami.net/library/...Psychology.pdf



ps. 2Alex это то, что вы просили

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> Но ведь читта - это проявление (шакти) Васудевы
> 
> В ШБ 4.26.14 сказано, что читта проявляет себя не так, как ум, не так, как интеллект и не так, как эго, отличается от них по функции. Как, в таком случае, читта может быть собирательным обозначением?


В ШБ 3.26.21 сказано:

"The mode of goodness (саттва-гунам), which is the clear, sober status of understanding the Personality of Godhead and which is generally called vasudeva, or consciousness (читтам), becomes manifest in the mahat-tattva." 

Таким образом, читтам, это собирательный термин, который означает изначальное сознание дживы, которая является татастха-шакти (джива-шакти), погруженное в чистую гуну благости.

Я не прав?

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> имеете.
> http://www.suhotraswami.net/library/...psychology.pdf


вот сухотра свами пишет (стр. 61):




> from the above information, we get insight into the *karana-deha, the finest material embodiment of the spirit soul*. Those jivas who dwell in the muni-loka, whose only embodiment is the karana-deha, are disengaged from physical and mental activities. They exist in a state of trance.
> 
> But that does not mean that the *karana-deha is pure like the siddha-deha*, the transcendental body that is manifest in the spiritual world for loving service to the lord. Material desires are spread like seeds throughout the karana-deha.


то есть идет явное смысловое обозначение карана-дехи как отдельного тела, причем несколько отдельного (непонятно на сколько) от ума (умом не является?). на каком основании вводится этот термин в гаудия-вайшнавскую сиддханту (он ведь ее представляет, не так ли?)?!

далее, на странице 65, читаем:




> avidya is the primal ignorance that encases the soul as the *karana-deha (causal body)*.


здесь уже явное указание на отдельный тип тела. на каком основании?! никаких ссылок на гайдия-вайшнавские шастры, ничего...

дальше просматривать не стал. извините...

*ps* кстати, насколько я помню, до правок администратором форума изначальной темы и разделения ее на две, враджендра кумар прабху как раз и говорил о том, что карана-деха это отдельный тип тела. потом, почему то он исправил на: "другое дело, что в тонком теле есть разные подструктуры (карана-деха - подсознание, манас - ум с его функциями, буддхи - разум с пятью функциями, аханкара - ложное эго), но это именно разные функции тонкого тела, а не отдельные тела." это окончательно меня запутало...

*pps* Я не знаю почему, но форум самостоятельно заменил заглавные первые буквы имен и первых слов в предложениях на прописные. Видимо, неправильно работает парсер при наличии цитат с английским текстом. Это уже вопрос к программистам, а не проявление моего неуважения к собеседникам или нормам русского языка.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> В ШБ 3.26.21 сказано:
> 
> "The mode of goodness (саттва-гунам), which is the clear, sober status of understanding the Personality of Godhead and which is generally called vasudeva, or consciousness (читтам), becomes manifest in the mahat-tattva." 
> 
> Таким образом, читтам, это собирательный термин, который означает изначальное сознание дживы, которая является татастха-шакти (джива-шакти), погруженное в чистую гуну благости.
> 
> Я не прав?


Моё понимание следующее. Как Анируддха является источником ума всех джив (обусловленных  и необусловленных), так и Васудева является источником как чистого, так и осквернённого сознания. Поэтому в стихе 14 читта переводится как осквернённое сознание, а в 21 - как чистое сознание.

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

> ... я ... спрашивал ранее, приводит ли . Мне ответили, что не приводит.


итак, достигли вады. что вам ещё нужно?




> Мне просто за себя обидно.


а кто они вам такие, Враджендра Кумар, Сухотра Свами, чтобы на них обижаться? и серьёзно, за себя обидно? гнев порождает полное наваждение (иллюзию), иллюзия запутывает память, когда память запутана, теряется разум и т.д. по-моему, в таком состоянии лучше в диспуты не вступать. (:




> Не могли бы вы для простоты, обозначить, говорится ли где-то в самых авторитетных гауди-вайшнавских писаниях об отдельном виде шакти под названием карана-деха? А также, есть где-либо четкое указание, что тонкое тело состоит из ума, разума, ложного эго и карана-дехи (как утверждал Враджендра Кумар Прабху)? Мой вопрос изначально касался только этого момента.


вам же уже к тому моменту исчерпывающе ответили.. повторяющийся вопрос, не слушать оппонента.. как называется? 




> ...на каком основании вводится этот термин в гаудия-вайшнавскую сиддханту (он ведь ее представляет, не так ли?)?!


дорогой Ямуна дживана, по контексту речь идёт о философском противостоянии Рамануджачарьи и Шаркарачарьи. работа исследовательская, сравнительная, при чем тут сиддханта, а? (:
...



> ...на каком основании?!...


слишком маленькие повод и масштаб, дорогой друг, слишком маленькие.. не тянет на апосиддханту. и "?!" тут не помогут..
поищите что-нибудь ещё.

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> В ШБ 3.26.21 сказано:
> 
> "The mode of goodness (саттва-гунам), which is the clear, sober status of understanding the Personality of Godhead and which is generally called vasudeva, or consciousness (читтам), becomes manifest in the mahat-tattva."


Я лично не вижу связи между этим текстом и тем, что читтам - это собирательный термин. Наоброт, как раз подтверждается то, что читтам есть причинный элемент, который некоторые называют карана-деха. Сначало в пракрити появляется элемент сознания, читта, что является проявление Васудевы, потом появляется из этого сочетания пракрити, читты и др, то есть маха-таттвы появляется эго, что представляет собой Санкаршану, затем ум - энергия Анируддхи, затем разум, проявление энергии Прадьюмны. В дальнейших стихах это описывается. Это полностью согласуется с тем, о чем мы говорили.




> Таким образом, читтам, это собирательный термин, который означает изначальное сознание дживы, которая является татастха-шакти (джива-шакти), погруженное в чистую гуну благости.
> 
> Я не прав?


Шримад Бхагаватам 4.26.14 говорит, что это самостоятельный элемент материального мира, в одном ряду с умом, разумом и ложным эго. Вроде ничего собирательного. Это истина. Если вы все таки считаете, что имеется ввиду, на самом деле, какой-то "собирательный образ", в отличии от прямого смысла слов Шримад Бхагаватам, не могли бы вы привести соответствующие ссылки на вайшнавские шастры по этому поводу? Иначе, простите Ямуна Дживана, вы вынуждены будим считать читта материальным элементом, одним из 24 элементов, что в совокупности составляют материальный мир.

И, на мой взгляд нет ничего страшного в том, что кто-то называет этот элемент читтам, а кто-то карана-деха. Различные названия одного и того же не меняют смысла самого явления. Потому раньше и спрашивал о "пагубности" использования, так как выявив погубность, искажения, подмену интерпретаций, апа-направленность и т.д. можно будет понять почему его не слудует использовать.




> Поэтому я называю его (читта) собирательным термином по сути. Он описывает некую нестабильную комбинацию разных шакти.


Есть ли у вас по этому поводу какаянибудь ссылка на эту концепцию?




> Шрила Прабхупада везде пишет ум, разум, ложное эго.


Да, пишет, вроде как и про читтц пишет не мало.




> Не могли бы вы для простоты, обозначить, говорится ли где-то в самых авторитетных гауди-вайшнавских писаниях об отдельном виде шакти под названием карана-деха? А также, есть где-либо четкое указание, что тонкое тело состоит из ума, разума, ложного эго и карана-дехи


Есть две цитаты, из Вараха Упанишады и из Шримад Бхагаватам. 
Думаю в этой дискуссии два вопроса:
1. читта - собирательный термин или что-то реальное
2. можно ли отождествлять и называть читта карана дехой.

То что читта есть, подтверждает Шримад Бхагаватам, то что есть карана-деха подтверждает Упанишада. Чтобы опровергнуть это надо привести соответствующие доводы, причем не на уровне гауна-вритти, типо это так, но на самом деле это не так, это все собирательно, а на уровне вайшнавского способа интерпретации шастр, мукхья-вритти. 

Возможно, Ямуна Дживана, в ваших словах и аргументах что-то есть, но вряд ли при их подтверждении вам удастся перешагнуть через доводы Бхагаватам и Упанишады. Их прейдется учитывать. Если вам удасться привести доводы в пользу своей концепции, учитывая цитаты из Шримад Бхагаватам и Упанишады, то я разделю вашу позицию. Но пока нет.




> кстати, насколько я помню, до правок администратором форума изначальной темы и разделения ее на две, враджендра кумар прабху как раз и говорил о том, что карана-деха это отдельный тип тела. ............. это окончательно меня запутало...


может быть нам надо прояснить что такое тело? Что мы имеем ввиду под этим понятием? И что такое деха? Возможно в этом понятии все дело?

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

Из преданных, глубоко знающих санскрит, может кто-нибудь сказать этимологию слова "деха"? Аханкарананда?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Из преданных, глубоко знающих санскрит, может кто-нибудь сказать этимологию слова "деха"? Аханкарананда?


Пока его нет, я за него  :smilies:  Деха это сплошной асат, а потому не все ли равно, что это такое. А то нам не хватало грубого и тонкого, так теперь еще и тончайшее раскопали

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> А то нам не хватало грубого и тонкого, так теперь еще и тончайшее раскопали


ооо, нам только дай лопату, мы тут такого накопаем!!!  :smilies:  




> Деха это сплошной асат, а потому не все ли равно, что это такое.


Ты прав. С точки зрения практики, абхидеи, все равно что это такое, надо просто продолжать преданное служение и все со временем уменьшится до размеров воды в отпечатке копытца теленка.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Шриманы Atul-Krishna das и Вриндавана Чандра дас, в чём-то вы правы, но на самом деле вайшнавская практика основывается на трансцендентном знании, которое включает себя как знание о сат, так и знание об асат. А вы с легкостью необыкновенной  отрезаете процентов 90 Шримад Бхагаватам!  :smilies:

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> Шриманы Atul-Krishna das и Вриндавана Чандра дас, в чём-то вы правы, но на самом деле вайшнавская практика основывается на трансцендентном знании, которое включает себя как знание о сат, так и знание об асат. А вы с легкостью необыкновенной  отрезаете процентов 90 Шримад Бхагаватам!


На то мы и Шриманы  :smilies:   :smilies:   :smilies:  это было так, не совсем серьезно, но скажем полусерьезно, шутливо, чтобы разрядить немного атмосферу дружбы и сотрудничества, которая немного накалилась  :smilies:  То есть сам могу же опровергнуть свою же точку зрения, а именно:




> С точки зрения практики, абхидеи, все равно что это такое, надо просто продолжать преданное служение и все со временем уменьшится до размеров воды в отпечатке копытца теленка.


Это не совсем так, потому что абхидея - это понимание самбандхи. Если у нас правильная понимание того, как здесь все устроено, то у нас будет правильная практика. Если у нас что-то неправильно в понимании, то наша практика так же будет искажена на величину неправильного понимания. Потому и говориться в шастрах,, что выбраться из материального мира может тот, кто может понять как процесс погружения в асат, как и процесс выхода из него. А с учетом того, что все есть Кришна, в хорошем вайшнавском понимании, то постижение реальности - это постижение Кришны, на чем потом будет основана наша духовная практика. Так что, Atul-Krishna das, вы не совсем правы.  :smilies:   :smilies:   :smilies:   :smilies:

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> Это не совсем так, потому что абхидея - это понимание самбандхи. Если у нас правильная понимание того, как здесь все устроено, то у нас будет правильная практика. Если у нас что-то неправильно в понимании, то наша практика так же будет искажена на величину неправильного понимания. Потому и говориться в шастрах,, что выбраться из материального мира может тот, кто может понять как процесс погружения в асат, как и процесс выхода из него. А с учетом того, что все есть Кришна, в хорошем вайшнавском понимании, то постижение реальности - это постижение Кришны, на чем потом будет основана наша духовная практика.


Да нет, Atul-Krishna das, вы не правы. Хотя мы и можем что-то постигать, стараться понять, но понимание приходит к нам по милости Кришны, свыше, а потому не все ли равно как это все постигать? Надо просто повторять Харе Кришна маха-мантру, общаться с преданными и проповедовать дживам, а остальное прийдет само собой. Зачем тратить свое время на изучение всего этого материального? оно не поможит нам в момет смерти. Потому не стоит тратить свое время на весь этот асат, а полностью погрузиться в преданное служение.

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> Да нет, Atul-Krishna das, вы не правы. Хотя мы и можем что-то постигать, стараться понять, но понимание приходит к нам по милости Кришны, свыше, а потому не все ли равно как это все постигать? Надо просто повторять Харе Кришна маха-мантру, общаться с преданными и проповедовать дживам, а остальное прийдет само собой. Зачем тратить свое время на изучение всего этого материального? оно не поможит нам в момет смерти. Потому не стоит тратить свое время на весь этот асат, а полностью погрузиться в преданное служение.


Так если мы неправильно поймем как повторять мантру, и будим ее неправильно повторять, как мы тогда достигним совершенства и вернемся обратно к Кришне? И это не напрасная трата времени. Шрила Прабхупада в 1 песни Шримад Бхагаватам сравнивал философскую беседу с поцелуем Господа. Они равнозначны, так как изучая философию, изучая то, как устроен этот материальный мир, мы не только что-то понимаем, но и общаемся с Кришной, стараемся понять Его, стараемся понять то, как Кришна здесь все устроил и как действуют Его энергии.  Думаю вы не правы, Atul-Krishna das.

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

чувствую себя Джеком Воробьем в тайнике Дейви Джонса  :smilies:   :smilies:

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Спасибо, Atul-Krishna das  :smilies:  Расскажите ещё, что чувствовал Джек Воробей в тайнике Дейви Джонса, для полного счастья  :smilies:

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

По большому счету философствование, особенно в диспуте, это только ради недостающих острых ощущений. Кто-то здесь, кто-то на курятнике, но в целом интересен сам процесс. Не так важно, какое философское положение волей случая ты отставиваешь в данный момент. В следующий момент, через неделю, через год, ты будешь отстаивать другое положение, возможно - противоположное. Поэтому нет ничего веселее серьезных философских споров, особенно между вайшнавами. Хотя дело это конечно же святое.

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> Моё понимание следующее. Как Анируддха является источником ума всех джив (обусловленных  и необусловленных), так и Васудева является источником как чистого, так и осквернённого сознания. Поэтому в стихе 14 читта переводится как осквернённое сознание, а в 21 - как чистое сознание.


Я сам с этим до конца не разобрался. Вот такая цитата есть (ЧЧ 2.20.276):




> The three types of egotism (ahankara) are technically known as vaikarika, taijasa and tamasa. The mahat-tattva is situated within the heart, or citta, and the predominating Deity of the mahat-tattva is Lord Vasudeva (Bhag. 3.26.21). The mahat-tattva is transformed into three divisions: (1) vaikarika, egotism in goodness (sattvika-ahankara), from which the eleventh sense organ, the mind, is manifested and whose predominating Deity is Aniruddha (Bhag. 3.26.27–28); (2) taijasa, or egotism in passion (rajasa-ahankara), from which the senses and intelligence are manifested and whose predominating Deity is Lord Pradyumna (Bhag. 3.26.29–31); and (3) tamasa, or egotism in ignorance, from which sound vibration (cabda-tanmatra) expands. From sound vibration, the sky (akaca) is manifested, and then the senses, beginning with the ear, are also manifested (Bhag. 3.26.32). Of these three types of egotism, Lord Saikarnaea is the predominating Deity. In the philosophical discourse known as the Saikhya-karika, it is stated, sattvika ekadacakau pravartate vaikatad ahankarat—bhutades tan-matraa tamasa-taijasady-ubhayam.


Таким образом, Васудева здесь является Божеством Махат-таттвы, которая расположена в сознании (читте) в сердце. То есть имеется  в виду индивидуальное сознание, эманирующее из души (дживы, атмы), которое погружено в шуддха-саттву. Потом это сознание оскверняется до просто саттвы и других гун. Таково мое понимание.

Хотя в другом месте комментатор пишет пишет (ШБ 10.55.1, комм.):




> Srila Sridhara Svami further notes that Kamadeva, or Cupid, now appearing within Pradyumna, is a portion of Vasudeva because he is manifest from the element citta, consciousness, which is presided over by Vasudeva, and also because he (Cupid) is the cause of material generation. As the Lord states in the Bhagavad-geta (10.28), prajanac casmi kandarpau: “Of progenitors I am Kandarpa [Cupid].


Здесь уже Васудева называется источником читты или сознания. Таким образом, очень может быть, что индеферентное сознание названо Махат-таттвой, а уже индивидуальное сознание дживы, погружденное в чистую гуну благости явлется читтой. И "заведует" ими обоими Васудева.

В любом случае, изначальное сознание дживы в состоянии татастха не погружено в гуну-благости и нигде не называется читтой.

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> Я лично не вижу связи между этим текстом и тем, что читтам - это собирательный термин. Наоброт, как раз подтверждается то, что читтам есть причинный элемент, который некоторые называют карана-деха. Сначало в пракрити появляется элемент сознания, читта, что является проявление Васудевы, потом появляется из этого сочетания пракрити, читты и др, то есть маха-таттвы появляется эго, что представляет собой Санкаршану, затем ум - энергия Анируддхи, затем разум, проявление энергии Прадьюмны. В дальнейших стихах это описывается. Это полностью согласуется с тем, о чем мы говорили.


Ну, некоторые называют карана-дехой и состояние (функцию) ума и причинное тело дживы (дополнительное тонкое тело). Наверное, нужно уже определиться, какую философскую школу мы хотим представлять.




> Шримад Бхагаватам 4.26.14 говорит, что это самостоятельный элемент материального мира, в одном ряду с умом, разумом и ложным эго. Вроде ничего собирательного. Это истина. Если вы все таки считаете, что имеется ввиду, на самом деле, какой-то "собирательный образ", в отличии от прямого смысла слов Шримад Бхагаватам, не могли бы вы привести соответствующие ссылки на вайшнавские шастры по этому поводу? Иначе, простите Ямуна Дживана, вы вынуждены будим считать читта материальным элементом, одним из 24 элементов, что в совокупности составляют материальный мир.


В Шримад Бхагаватам *3*.26.14 говорится о следствии: изначальное сознание дживы уже погружено в гуну-благости и осквернено, что и называется читтой. Изначальное сознание дживы (не читта), которая находится в регионе татастха (между материальным и духовным мирами) не осквернено и может прибится к этому берегу (стать читтой), так и к тому, приняв прибежище у сваруп-шакти (внутренней энергии Кришны).

Кстати, а как вы так считаете сознание материальным элементом?! Мне кажется, это неверным допущением. Ведь читта - это состояние изначального сознания атмы, погруженное в гуну благости и оскверненное тремя гунами. Есть три уровня благости: саттва (материальным мир) - шуддха-саттва (махат-таттва) - шудха-саттва-вишешатма (духовный мир). Насколько я понимаю, читта - это когда сознание дживы соприкасается с шуддха-саттва (махат-таттва) и потом опускается до уровня просто саттва (материальный мир).




> И, на мой взгляд нет ничего страшного в том, что кто-то называет этот элемент читтам, а кто-то карана-деха. Различные названия одного и того же не меняют смысла самого явления. Потому раньше и спрашивал о "пагубности" использования, так как выявив погубность, искажения, подмену интерпретаций, апа-направленность и т.д. можно будет понять почему его не слудует использовать.


Ну, вот я например, зашел в философские дебри, хотя мог бы спокойно медитировать на Маха-мантру, и вам тут доставляю беспокойства. Чем не пример пагубности использования нового термина?




> может быть нам надо прояснить что такое тело? Что мы имеем ввиду под этим понятием? И что такое деха? Возможно в этом понятии все дело?


Деха - это вполне себе оболочка, отдельная по какому-то принципу от окружающего пространства и, что самое главное, состаящая из определенного вида шакти. Но речь шла о том, что Сухотра Свами и за ним другие преданные называют карана-деху еще одной материальной оболочкой, такой же как тонкое тело. Сухотра Свами называет ее причинным-телом. То есть вводит еще одно тело живому существу, чего раньше не было в философии Шрилы Прабхупады. Как вы думаете, если бы такое тело реально существовало и являлось такой же категорией, как и тонкое тело и грубое тело, разве бы Шрила Прабхупада не говорил бы о нем в терминах _карана-деха - это причинное тело_ и так далее. Почему же он везде пишет ум, разум, эго и оскверненное сознание... То есть отдельная категория (деха) в нашей философии не вводится. Почему? Потому что в Йога-упанишаде, как в других упанишадах, основной упор делается на описание имперсонального аспекта абсолютной истины и на стремление к нему. В нашей же Гаудия-вайшнавской сиддханте мы стараемся "перешагнуть" через стремление к имперсональному освобождению. Поэтому, нам нет необходимости разбираться в делах оскверненного сознания и вводить отдельную философскую единицу (причинное тело), ибо *как сказал Шрила Рупа Госвами, процитировав Падма Пурану, Виншу-бхакти очищает от всех грехов, в том числе и от оскверненного сознания (читта).*

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> может кто-нибудь сказать этимологию слова "деха"? Аханкарананда?


а то, всегда к услугам. 
Это слово - от корня _dih_ 2U - мазать, намазывать; намазывать как формировать, лепить.  
Мне этот корень нечасто попадался, потому скажу лишь приблизительно: _deha_ - тело, сформированный образ (своего рода "вылепка" или "намазка", "мазанка"??)

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Мазанка!!!  :smilies:

----------


## Тиртха Павана дас

> Если это тот же Ямуна Дживана, что писал какое-то время раньше на форуме, то он - последователь Нараяны Махараджа.


Тем более необходимо спросить мнение старших преданных своей линии. И следовать их инструкциям. 
С каких пор спор двух разных линий ведется среди учеников (каништха или мадьяма) представителей этих линий? Спор должен идти среди представителей (Уттама) этих линий, а ученики, тем более уже инициированные и выбравшие путь, должны следовать своим авторитетам. Не сентиментально, конечно, но
мы со своей стороны показали, что следуем своим авторитетам, причем делаем это не сентиментально. Соответственно Ямуна Дживана прабху не показал, что следует своим авторитетам. Если мнение духовных учителей его линии различается с мнением духовных учителей нашей линии, то спор должен вестись не на данном уровне, а если не различается, то Ямуна Дживана прабху сам откланяется от своих же авторитетов.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> то есть идет явное смысловое обозначение карана-дехи как отдельного тела, причем несколько отдельного (непонятно на сколько) от ума (умом не является?). на каком основании вводится этот термин в гаудия-вайшнавскую сиддханту (он ведь ее представляет, не так ли?)?!
> 
> далее, на странице 65, читаем:
> 
> 
> 
> здесь уже явное указание на отдельный тип тела. на каком основании?! никаких ссылок на гайдия-вайшнавские шастры, ничего...
> 
> дальше просматривать не стал. извините...


А вот и не извиним. Я не могу спокойно отнестись к тому, как Вы свысока отзываетесь о словах моего возлюбленного духовного учителя. Вы считаете себя большим знатоком Вед и гаудия-сиддханты? Процитирую Вас же




> на каком основании?!


Впредь потрудитесь высказываться менее дерзко.

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

У меня уже складывается впечатление, что потихоньку начинаем приходить к консенсусу.




> The three types of egotism (ahankara) are technically known as vaikarika, taijasa and tamasa. The mahat-tattva is situated within the heart, or citta, and the predominating Deity of the mahat-tattva is Lord Vasudeva (Bhag. 3.26.21).


Да, то же самое, что и в Шримад Бхагаватам. 




> В любом случае, изначальное сознание дживы в состоянии татастха не погружено в гуну-благости и нигде не называется читтой.





> изначальное сознание дживы уже погружено в гуну-благости и осквернено, что и называется читтой. Изначальное сознание дживы (не читта), которая находится в регионе татастха (между материальным и духовным мирами) не осквернено и может прибится к этому берегу (стать читтой), так и к тому,


Да, под читтой, мы здесь, подразумеваем, в основном, оскверненное сознание, не изначальное сознание дживы, хотя иногда и это изначльное сознание может называться термином читта. Читта, как материальный элемент, - это "отражение" сознания, это слепок с изначального сознания дживы опредмеченная материальным (тонким) органом. Это собирательный орган, собранный из совокупности материальных желаний, но вся эта совокуность не "образ", в смысле что-то не нереальное, но реальное, вещественное, обособленное явление материального мира. И уже чистая джива, отождествляя себя и с читта в том числе, сознание изначальной дживы, преломляясь через читту, через совокупность материальных желаний отождествляет себя с остальными 23 элементами материального мира. 

Материальные желания невозможно "реализовать" в изначальном состоянии живого существа. Природа духовной реальности "не предназначена" для осуществления желаний, которые не осуществимы в духовном мире. Для этого и создается материальный мир. 

Если вы о том падали мы или не падали из духовного мира, то в данной теме философского рассмотрения эта тема выносится за скобки, то есть не имеет предметного рассматрения, не влияет на предмет рассмотрения. Поясню. Появляется ли у дживы желание в духовном мире или вобласти татастха, как некоторые считают, для реализации этого желания должна сформироваться читта, оскверненное сознание, опредмет этих желаний. Таким образом, откуда мы пришли, не важно в данном рассмотрении, так как мы рассматриваем механизм появления читты, карана-дехи, а не причины и механизмы появления материальных желаний. 




> Ну, некоторые называют карана-дехой и состояние (функцию) ума и причинное тело дживы (дополнительное тонкое тело). Наверное, нужно уже определиться, какую философскую школу мы хотим представлять.


Вот может быть из-за этого и разногласия у нас? Кто-то считает карана-дехой состояние ума, сам ум, тонкое тело и т.д. Но мы можем, в полном соответствии с философией санкьхьи Господа Капилы показать, что понятие карана-дехи, в строгом философском смысле, может быть приложимо только к читта и нечему больше. Грубое тело (деха) - это образ, выллепка тела тонкого, его проекция, то карана - деха - это образ, вылепка совокупности материальных желаний дживы. Вы правы, Ямуна Дживана, что читта - это собирательный образ, но не символический, а реальный овеществленный в материальном элементе и имеющий свою собственную функцию.




> Кстати, а как вы так считаете сознание материальным элементом?


Это не я считаю, а Шримад Бхагаватам, Господь Капила, а так же это считает Чайтанья Чаритамрита, которую вы процетировали.

Ямуна Дживана, небольшое противоречие:



> Изначальное сознание дживы (не читта)





> Ведь читта - это состояние изначального сознания атмы


Думаю надо вам определиться, и всегда, при приведении подобных аргументов, помнить о доводах санкхья-йоги Господа Капилы.




> В нашей же Гаудия-вайшнавской сиддханте мы стараемся "перешагнуть" через стремление к имперсональному освобождению.


Думаю можно вспомнить пример с Рамануджа Ачарьей (может быть не он, поправьте меня), когда к нему пришел на философский диспут майавади и в течении семи дней, каждый день, полностью разбивал всю его философию утверждая, таким образом философию Шанкары. Лишь видя преданность Кришне и желание служить Кришне, реальное, он, несмотря на свою победу, предался преданному.

Я это к тому, что во всей этой "гьяне" немудрено прийти к имперсонализму. Очень легко. Бхакти не зависит от гьяны. Бхакти идет от бхакти. 




> То есть вводит еще одно тело живому существу, чего раньше не было в философии Шрилы Прабхупады. Как вы думаете, если бы такое тело реально существовало и являлось такой же категорией, как и тонкое тело и грубое тело, разве бы Шрила Прабхупада не говорил бы о нем в терминах карана-деха - это причинное тело и так далее. Почему же он везде пишет ум, разум, эго и оскверненное сознание... То есть отдельная категория (деха) в нашей философии не вводится. Почему?


Ну вот вам, Ямуна Дживана, хорошее поле для философского изыскания. Я серьезно. Попробуйте провести исследование на предмет выявления этой темы и терминологии в трудах предыдущих ачарьев. 

Я не думаю, что карана-деха - это какой-то мифический выдуманных термин, под который нет ничего в реальности. Как мы видим, не вдаваясь глубоко, параллели вполне могут существовать. Это факт. Подтверждается Упанишадами, Шримад Бхагаватам. Но вот почему это явление, элемент этого материального мира (читта или карана деха) по разному называется в разных школах, вот это хорошая тема для исследования. Могут быть интересные результаты, если они сделаны по принципу мукхья-вритти.




> Поэтому, нам нет необходимости разбираться в делах оскверненного сознания и вводить отдельную философскую единицу (причинное тело), ибо как сказал Шрила Рупа Госвами, процитировав Падма Пурану, Виншу-бхакти очищает от всех грехов, в том числе и от оскверненного сознания (читта).


Если те или иные трактаты разбирают то, как избавиться от этой карана-дехи, не методами бхакти, то нам нет необходимости в таких методах. С точки зрения абхидейи мы просто продолжаем преданное служение Васудеве и все будет хорошо. Если в тех или иных произведениях описывается важность и неотвратимость делать что-то в связи с существованием карана-дехи и эти методы отличны от служения Кришны, то нам они не приемлемы. Но если мы разбираем философию, самбандху, то здесь есть причины для рассмотрения этого вопроса, если есть философская необходимость. Но опять же, можно почитать мой диалог с самом собой  :smilies:   :smilies: 

Утверждать ложность понятия карана-деха на основании того, что Шрила Прабхупада его не употреблял, значит бросать косвенно тень на Шрилу Прабхупаду, так как, как мы видим, поятие это используется в вед. литературе. Но вот показать почему Шрила Прабхупада и ачарьи не используют это понятие, а используют другие, это будет продуктивно.

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> Тем более необходимо спросить мнение старших преданных своей линии. И следовать их инструкциям. 
> С каких пор спор двух разных линий ведется среди учеников (каништха или мадьяма) представителей этих линий? Спор должен идти среди представителей (Уттама) этих линий, а ученики, тем более уже инициированные и выбравшие путь, должны следовать своим авторитетам. Не сентиментально, конечно, но мы со своей стороны показали, что следуем своим авторитетам, причем делаем это не сентиментально. Соответственно Ямуна Дживана прабху не показал, что следует своим авторитетам. Если мнение духовных учителей его линии различается с мнением духовных учителей нашей линии, то спор должен вестись не на данном уровне, а если не различается, то Ямуна Дживана прабху сам откланяется от своих же авторитетов.


Я поступаю так как меня учили, в том числе и в ИСККОН: если мнение гуру не совпадает с мнением писаний, то нужно попросить гуру предъявить цитаты из писаний. Вроде как Враджендра Кумар Прабху обещал ссылки в понедельник. Я терпеливо жду. 

Также мне кажется вполне допустимым в цивилизованной форме обсуждать философские вопросы в соответствующем месте. Вы же приняли участие в философском обсуждение, следовательно, вы чувствуете за собой право так поступать. Почему же вы отказываете в этом праве другим под надуманным предлогом? Тем более, что речь тут вовсе не идет о споре двух школ. Я нигде не заявлял, что я бросаю вызов от имени школы. Также нигде я не утверждал, что философия Сухотра Свами ложна. Я лишь выразил свои сомнения. А вы, как опытные брахманы, можете их развеять на основании писаний.

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> Мазанка!!!


Все мы тут замазаны в материальном мире по самое ложное эго  :smilies:   :smilies:

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> А вот и не извиним. Я не могу спокойно отнестись к тому, как Вы свысока отзываетесь о словах моего возлюбленного духовного учителя. Вы считаете себя большим знатоком Вед и гаудия-сиддханты? Процитирую Вас же
> 
> Впредь потрудитесь высказываться менее дерзко.


Мне очень жаль, что простое обращение к шастре показалось вам дерзким. Приношу свои извенения. Я конечно же не считаю себя знатоком Вед и гаудия-сиддханты. Поэтому я и стараюсь выяснить, где зерна, а где плевлы. Отделить их друг от друга с вашей помощью, уважаемые брахманы.

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> Это не я считаю, а Шримад Бхагаватам, Господь Капила, а так же это считает Чайтанья Чаритамрита, которую вы процетировали.


Я не совсем понял о чем вы. Я заглянул в Шримад Бхагаватам, чтобы выяснить, как же так, неужели я попал в какую-то не ту школу, где эманацию (сознание) духовной (сат-чит-ананда) атмы считают материальным. Поискал в Шримад Бхагаватам, благо в фолио есть функция поиска. Вот что я обнаружил и с облегчением вздохнул (ШБ 8.16.30):




> TEXT 30
> 
> TEXT
> 
> namo 'vyaktaya suksmaya
> pradhana-purusaya ca
> catur-vimsad-guna-jnaya
> guna-sankhyana-hetave
> 
> ...


Таким образом, здесь не идет речь об изначальном сознании дживы, которое нигде в шастре не называется читтой. Читтой называется совокупность этого изначального сознания дживы и саттвы (а потом и других гун природы). Здесь идет речь об оскверненном сознании, а не об изначальном сознании дживы. Я все-таки подозреваю, что изначальное сознание дживы - это не тоже самое, что читта (в разных значениях этого термина).

----------


## Тиртха Павана дас

Дак вы нам напишете мнение по этому поводу своих авторитетов, нет?  :smilies:

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> Дак вы нам напишете мнение по этому поводу своих авторитетов, нет?


Дело в том, что я не знаю к кому из своих авторитетов обратиться. Они как-то в бхаджане заняты и прямой связи с Индией у меня нет. К тому же, я нигде не встречал такого термина, как привел Враджендра Кумар прабху. Вот и обращаюсь сам. Надеюсь, вы понимаете о чем я? Я не ставлю вопрос в плоскости чей авторитет авторитетней. Мне просто интересно разобраться в этом философском моменте.

К тому же, я надеюсь, что авторитеты у нас общие: ачарьи Гаудия-вайшнавской сампрадаи.

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> Я не совсем понял о чем вы. Я заглянул в Шримад Бхагаватам, чтобы выяснить, как же так, неужели я попал в какую-то не ту школу, где эманацию (сознание) духовной (сат-чит-ананда) атмы считают материальным. Поискал в Шримад Бхагаватам, благо в фолио есть функция поиска


Такое ощущение, что уже нет никакого философского диспута. Пытаетесь из последних сил настоять на своем. Вы упорно игнорируете концепцию изложенную Господом Капилой в Шримад Бхагаватам. Ссылки вам уже давались и не раз. Там говориться, что читта - это материальный элемент, один из 24 материальных элементов. Если вы считаете, что сознание (читта) настоящее, оно просто осквернено, то вы приравноваете сознание к одному из элементов материального мира, чо является концепцией майавады.




> Таким образом, здесь не идет речь об изначальном сознании дживы, которое нигде в шастре не называется читтой.


Да, совершенно верно, под читтой, в нашем рассмотрении, понимают материальный элемент, совокупность материальных желаний выступающих в роли "сознания". От которого, от этой читты, надо отказаться, занимаясь преданным служение Кришне. 




> Читтой называется совокупность этого изначального сознания дживы и саттвы (а потом и других гун природы)


Ничего такого нет в шастрах. Изначальное сознание дживы - это быть слугой Кришны, _дживера сварупа хой кришнера нитья даса_. Ничего материального в изначальном сознании дживы нет. "Материальное" сознание, читта, как материальный элемент создается сразу же как только у дживы появляется желание быть отдельным от Кришны, которое и есть суть это желание быть отдельным от Кришны. Но это не сама джива, это не ее сознание, а материальный элемент материального мира. См. Шримад Бхагаватам и Чайтанья Чаритамриту по философии санкьхьи.




> Я все-таки подозреваю, что изначальное сознание дживы - это не тоже самое, что читта (в разных значениях этого термина).


Так и я о том же пытаюсь вам донести уже несколько страниц темы!

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

exclusively for Tihon

может быть, вам будет интересно послушать семинары БВГМ по данному вопросу, например, израильский "прагья-апарадха" 2009-го года.
ей-Богу, не хотелось и эту фигуру сюда вмешивать. но, видимо, никуда не деться (:

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

> Да, совершенно верно, под читтой, в нашем рассмотрении, понимают материальный элемент, совокупность материальных желаний выступающих в роли "сознания". От которого, от этой читты, надо отказаться, занимаясь преданным служение Кришне.


ну, не совсем так уж и отказаться. _чето дарпана марджанам_

----------


## Aniruddha das

На мой взгляд, уже все было сказано. Обсуждение пошло по кругу. Тему закрываю.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

[QUOTE]


> Насколько я помню, Вы сами написали, что Ваш источник, что к гаудия-вайшнавизму концепция карана-дехи не имеет отношения.


Бхану Свами сказал не так. Он сказал, что этот термин больше распространен в йога-шастрах. Употребимость термина и наличие концепции – это разные вещи. Просто у нас более употребим термин «оскверненное сознание» или сознание под влиянием авидйа-шакти, а в йоге это называют причинным телом. Это не новое понятие, а просто синоним.




> Вараха упанишада не является чисто гаудия-вайшнавским писанием. "Что-то от Мадхвачарьи" также не было услышано, потому что а) это не наша школа, б) не было оформлено как положено со ссылками на вайшнавские шастры.


Это демагогия, прабху.  Веда есть Веда. Просто вайшнавы делают акценты на других вещах, но это не значит, что других вещей (на которых они не акцентируют внимание) не существует.




> На самом деле осквернено может быть только материальное тело (тонкое или грубое), а не сознание. Сознание лишь сосредоточено на материальной энергии. Вы же навязываете новые концепции, которых никогда не было в учении Шрила Рупа Госвами.


Нет, сознание, делающее неправильный выбор уже находится под влиянием майи в виде авидйа-шакти. Это первый стих «Према-виварты»: кришна-бахир-мукха…




> Вот с этим я бы тоже поспорил, и я даже приводил вам цитату, где объясняется, что такое на самом деле авидья в трудах Шрила Рупа Госвами: "Более того, Шрила Рупа Госвами использует термин авидья (термин авидья используется им в стихе 18) как синоним kutam, так оба эти термина используются для определения состояния тонкого тела ума, в котором грех скрыт в дремлющем состоянии." Совершенно непонятно, на каком основании вы приписываете Рупа Госвами то, что нигде нет в его произведениях. Может быть у вас есть ссылка на его произведения? Можете привести?


Это говорю не я, а Сухотра Махарадж и он писал, что Рупа Госвами использует термин биджа, а йога-шастры используют вместо биджа слово васана (волна желания), которая исходит из подсознания (карана-деха или оскверненное сознание) и попадает в ум.




> Пока что я могу лишь сказать, что на основании Бхагават-гиты (7.4) можно утверждать лишь о том, что ложное эго (аханкара) - это отдельная энергия Господа, а не производная авидьи (невежества). Нет такого материального элемента, как авидья.


В этом случае вам придется полностью опровергнуть курс «Нектара преданности», который я проходил у Бхану Свами в 1999. Сможете? Он рисовал нам схему, где из авидьи рождается аханкара, а из аханкары рождаются привязанности и антипатии (рага-двеша), потом абхинивеша (навязчивый стереотип двойственности) исходя из которого мы действуем в этом мире и совершаем карму. Преданное служение разрушает именно глубинную причину всей материальной обусловленности – авидью, которая предшествует аханкаре. Естественно, что авидья – это широкое понятие, и оно проявляется и в тонком теле и в грубом, но так же это проявление имеет место еще до появления тонкого тела, т.к. авидья – это функция Майи. И когда джива оказывается в майе и делает ложный выбор – это и есть причина (карана) ее дальнейшей обусловленности. Когда джива входит в этот мир, ей нужна новая идентификация – ложное эго. Аханкара уже является конкретным проявлением глубинной авидьи. Поэтому под карана-дехой, судя по всему, скрывается наше сознание, пораженное авидьей или оскверненное сознание «читта». То есть, карана-деха – это не новое понятие, а просто синоним из терминологии йоги. 

Вы говорите, что «читта» - это обобщающее понятие и это верно, но так же верно и то, что у этого термина есть и более узкое значение, как у отдельного элемента. Цитаты кто-то уже приводил на эту тему. Не буду повторяться. Иногда Шрила Прабхупада говорит об уме в широком смысле слова, имея в виду все тонкое тело, а иногда он говорит о нем в более узком смысле. И то и другое приемлемо, если мы понимаем контекст.




> Во-первых, авидья вызвана не забвением Кришны, а самоотождествлением живого существа с материей.


Неправда ваша. Вот цитата из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады по ЧЧ Мадхйа 6.154-155  19.02.1971
Similarly, this avidyä, when you forget Krsna, there is avidyä. That is also Krsna’s creation. Because you want to forget Him, therefore He covers you with avidyä – «подобно этому когда вы забываете Кришну,  проявлется авидйа. Она тоже является творением Кришны. Поскольку вы хотите забыть Его, Он покрывает вас авидьей». Вы пишете об авидье в конечной стадии, когда джива уже отождествляет себя с материей, а я вам говорю об авидье в начальной стадии, когда у дживы еще нет тонкого тела (аханкары и т.д.). Очевидно,  что авидья бывает в тонкой и в грубой формах и цитата выше говорит об этой начальной авидье, когда джива хочет забыть Кришну.




> В-третьих, согласно ШБ 10.8.37-39 из материального элемента "аханкара" проявлено все остальное, включая 3 гуны, ум, чувства, планеты, космос и так далее...


Три гуны проявляются не из аханкары, а из энергии времени (см.Брахма-самхиту) и уже под влиянием разных гун аханкара порождает ум, разум, чувства, объекты чувств (см. 3-ю песнь ШБ)




> Наверное, это какая-то новая теория, что авидья сущеествует вне трех гун природы. Можете привести подтверждение из писаний вайшнавов?


Еще раз смотрите на цитату от Шрилы Прабхупады выше. Авидья проявлется и через гуны, но это уже конечная стадия авидьи. А есть начальная стадия авидьи, когда джива перстает видеть Кришну, отвернувшись от Него. Это новая теория? 




> Собственно, я не понимаю, почему простые просьбы привести цитаты из писаний, подтверждающие вашу точку зрения, вы объявляете крамолой.


Ямуна Дживана, вы либо невнимательны, либо намерено ловко передергиваете мои слова. Если вы внимательно прочитаете то, что я писал до этого, то поймете, что не я называю крамолой ваши просьбы, а по сути вы называете крамолой (чем-то запрещенным или предосудительным) то, что я процитировал автора (Сухотру Махараджа), не приведя других цитат. Я не думал, что этот термин (карана-деха) вызовит такой бурный спор. Это даже немного смешно. 
Еще раз напоследок повторюсь, что это не новое понятие, а просто синоним «оскверненного сознания» из йога-шастр. Людям, которые не интересуются психологией, может быть и не стоит морочить себе голову всеми этими тонкостями. Но Сухотра Махарадж ставил своей задачей именно исследование психологии обусловленной души и потому он вполне оправданно применил такой термин, который указывает  на причину нашей обусловленности. В современной психологии вы не сможете обойтись без понятия «подсознание» и термин «карана-деха» как нельзя лучше подходит на роль синонима этого понятия. 

Ну и последнее: вы просите привести вам цитату из вайшнавской шастры, которая подтверждает существование карана-дехи.  Вараха-упанишад вы отвергли по непонятной причине, а другой у меня нету. Но вы не забывайте, пожалуйста, что у каждой праманы есть и свое применение. Вы требуете от меня цитату из шастр, но есть еще и две другие праманы, которые тоже имеют свое назначение. Не все нужно и возможно доказать шастрами. Вы вряд ли найдете цитату из шастр о том, что 2 Х 2 = 4. И нет необходимости это доказывать шастрами, т.к. это доказывается пратьякшей и ануманой. При помощи шабды и цитат из шастр мы доказываем то, что иначе и доказать нельзя. Мы не можем доказать, что Кришна - Бог на основе пратьякши и ануманы, т.к. Кришна вне материи и логики. Поэтому мы прибегаем к шастрам. Но то, что является материальным, вполне может быть доказано эмпирическим опытом и логикой. Вы с этим хотя бы согласны? Если согласны, то вам уже было приведено много аргументов в пользу того, что есть в наших шастрах такое понятие как «оскверненное сознание», которое может означать не только нашу совокупную оскверненность (включая тонкое тело), но и тонкую обусловленность авидьей, которая является причной ложного эго и т.д. И вот на основе этого мы делаем логический вывод (анумана праман) о том, что «оскверненное сознание» и «карана-деха» - это по сути одно и тоже. Если А = В, а В = С и значит С = А – это не обязательно доказывать шастрами. Достаточно логики.

----------

